# خطوات تنفيذ مشروع فندق



## ابو بيدو (22 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه سبحانه وتعالى نستعين
والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الانبياء و المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين​
اخوانى واحبابى بالملتقى يشرفنى ان اعرض لكم مشروع انشاء مبنى سكن فندقى وهو مشروعى الحالى الذى اشرف عليه كإستشارى لاستلام الاعمال الميكانيكية بالمشروع وهى كما نعلم (نظام التكييف – نظام مكافحة الحريق – اعمال الصرف الصحى – اعمال مياه التغذية) اتمنى ان يعجبكم العرض وارجو منكم(اعضاء ومشرفين) التفاعل والمشاركة وتبادل وجهات النظر والتوجيه الى الافضل اذا لزم الامر ولا مانع من النقد البناء المفيد حتى يستفيد الجميع ، واسال الله العلى العطيم ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم


معلومات عامة عن المشروع:

اسم المشروع
مشروع انشاء مبنى سكن فندقى

موقع المشروع 
المنطقة المركزية بالمدينة المنورة – المملكة العربية السعودية

مكونات المشروع :	يتكون المشروع من عشرة ادوار متكرر + دور ميزانيين + دور ارضى + بدرومين + سطح + مهبط للطائرات .

المساحات 
مساحة الدور المتكرر	:	1052 م2
مساحة الدور الارضى	:	1192 م2
مساحة البدروم	:	1192 م2

•	مكونات البدروم السفلى(1 Fire Zone)
خزانات المياه – غرفة مضخات مياه التغذية – خزان المياه المعالجة – المطبخ – غرفة تبريد – عدد 2 مستودع يومى غرفة صيانة – مصعد خدمة لدور الميزانيين - مواقف سيارات 

•	مكونات البدروم العلوى(1 Fire Zone)
غرفة محولات – محطة معالجة مياه – غرفة كهرباء – غرفة صيانة – غرفة خزان الوقود للمولد – مستودع يومى – مواقف سيارات

•	مكونات الدور الارضى(1 Fire Zone)
كونتر استقبال – غرفة ادارة – غرفة تحكم – غرفتين كهرباء – عدد 15 محل تجارى – سلم كهربائى لدور الميزانيين – عدد 8 مصاعد للنزلاء .

•	مكونات دور الميزانيين(1 Fire Zone)
دورات مياه – صالة طعام – غرفة خدمة للمطعم - (1 Fire Zone) 

•	مكونات المتكرر(3 Fire Zone)
عدد 31 غرفة نوم – غرفة كهرباء – غرفة نظافة(مرمى نفايات) – طرقات .

•	السطح(1 Fire Zone)
غرفة المولد – غرفة مضخات الحريق – غرفة مضخات التكييف – غرفة ماكينات المصاعد – غرفة كهرباء – تشيلرات – مراوح التهوية - 

الفندق يطل على ثلاث شوارع رئيسية والواجهة الرابعة جار (فندق ايضا) بارتداد 7 متر بين الفندقين.

الملف المرفق به صورة معمارية للمشروع

فى المرة القادمة ان شاء الله نبدأ فى عرض انظمة للمشروع*


----------



## eng_mun3m (22 يونيو 2009)

الله الله 
انا منتظر الرسومات ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يونيو 2009)

اتفضل يا بشمهندس احنا متابعينك وان شاء الله يكون مفيد ..... ولازم تدعيلنا وانتا في المدينة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 يونيو 2009)

أهو كده الشغل بتاع المعلمين.............. هم المعلمين الكبار زانيتي و زيكو ومحمد ميك فين؟


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> أهو كده الشغل بتاع المعلمين.............. هم المعلمين الكبار زانيتي و زيكو ومحمد ميك فين؟



جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد على المرور
انا بردوا باسال نفس سؤالك
عنهم عشان انا يهمنى تعليقهم على الموضوع ده


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> اتفضل يا بشمهندس احنا متابعينك وان شاء الله يكون مفيد ..... ولازم تدعيلنا وانتا في المدينة


ان شاء الله الفائدة تكون بتفاعلكم ومشاركتكم معنا بالموضوع
واللهم اصلح احوالنا واحوال المسلمين فى كل بقاع الدنيا يا رب العالمين



eng_mun3m قال:


> الله الله
> انا منتظر الرسومات ان شاء الله



شرفنا مرورك اخى منعم والرسومات فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

مخطط البدروم السفلى b02
مخطط البدروم العلوى b01
مخطط الدور الارضى gf


----------



## محب الحرمين (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخي تعرفني رقم القطعة


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

مخطط دور الميزانين 
المتكرر فى الطريق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

اليكم مخطط الدور المتكرر
وبكده يبقى اكتمل عندكم بيانات المشروع كله تقريبا
ياريت بقى كل واحد يعمل له فولدر على جهازه يسميه مشروع الفندق مثلا
ويضع فيه كل البيانات المذكورة علشان هانتحتاجها فى المرحلة الجاية
وهانتناول فيها ان شاء الله حسابات 
الحمل الحرارى لنظام التكييف بالفندق و
الحسابات الهيدروليكية لنظام شبكة الحريق للمبنى و
الحسابات الهيدروليكية لنظامى المياه والصرف بالمبنى


----------



## hsfarid (23 يونيو 2009)

اخى العزيز من فضلك اعادة تنزيل اللوحات المعمارية للمشروع مرة اخرى بعد تخزين فايلات الاوتوكاد على Autocad 2007 لانة لا يعمل عندى على 2007 ، 
و شكرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

ملحوظة هامة:
ان شاء الله سوف اتناول الموضوع من وجهة نظرى كمهندس استشارى اشراف بالموقع
وليس كمهندس تصميم بالمكتب حيث اننى لم اعمل بالتصميم ولكن انا بالموقع و لدى كافة المخططات التعاقدية التصميمية والتى قام بها مهندس التصميم بمكتب التصميم وانا بدورى اطالب مهندس المقاول بالموقع بعمل كافة حسابات الانظمة الميكانيكية للتأكد انها فى السييف سايت ام لا قبل بدء التنفيذ الفعلى كما واننى اقوم بعمل هذه الحسابات لنفسى قبل اعتماد حسابات مهندس المقاول وقبل اعتماد معدات واجهزة المشروع للشراء


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

hsfarid قال:


> اخى العزيز من فضلك اعادة تنزيل اللوحات المعمارية للمشروع مرة اخرى بعد تخزين فايلات الاوتوكاد على Autocad 2007 لانة لا يعمل عندى على 2007 ،
> و شكرا على مجهودك الكبير



ولا يهمك يا باشا عيونى الاربعة (عشان انا بنظارة)
وده بالاتوكاد 2007

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/31207/1245779490.zip
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/31207/1245779716.zip


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2009)

و الله يا باشا انا مش عارف اتشكر لك ازاى ع الشغل الجامد ده 
ده انت نطيت على خامسه تكيف و امتياز تكيف و بعدين هتاخد اخصائى تكيف و اذن و حنجره


----------



## hsfarid (23 يونيو 2009)

متشكر جدا جدا جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا - متبقى Typical 
مع عظيم تحياتى


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا باشا انا مش عارف اتشكر لك ازاى ع الشغل الجامد ده
> ده انت نطيت على خامسه تكيف و امتياز تكيف و بعدين هتاخد اخصائى تكيف و اذن و حنجره



حبيبى قلبى ابو مانو
تشكر مين ياباشا ده انا تلميذك وصبيك يا معلمى
هو احنا لولا اولى وتانية تكييف كنا نعرف نقول الكلمتين دولا
الشكر لك يا باشا على مرورك الكريم على موضعنا المتواضع
واتمنى انه يرتقى ولو حتى ل كى جى تكييف


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

hsfarid قال:


> متشكر جدا جدا جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا - متبقى typical
> مع عظيم تحياتى



وادى واحد تيبيكال بالاتوكاد 2007 علشان عيونك يا جميل


----------



## WAEL1H (23 يونيو 2009)

الله عليك يا ابوبيدو ياروعه 
ماتعرفشى قد ايه كنت محتاج افهم موضوع ذى ده وياريت لوتبقى تشرحلنا حسابات تهويه غرفة مولد الكهرباء لانها من زمان محيرانى ويبقى للك الاجر عند رب العالمين اللى بيحن العطاء ولى عندك طلب تانى 
ياريت تكمل الموضوع للأخر 
ازاى اتواصل معاك انت وزانيتى وزيزو ومحمد ميكا وابوجهاد على فكره انا ف السعوديه وممكن انزل المدينه اوجده


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2009)

ياباشا تنور جده بس معرفش ايه ظروف المدينه


----------



## ابو بيدو (24 يونيو 2009)

wael1h قال:


> الله عليك يا ابوبيدو ياروعه(وعليك يا عسل)
> ماتعرفشى قد ايه كنت محتاج افهم موضوع ذى ده وياريت لوتبقى تشرحلنا حسابات تهويه غرفة مولد الكهرباء لانها من زمان محيرانى ويبقى للك الاجر عند رب العالمين اللى بيحن العطاء(ان شاء الله هاشرحها بالرسم قريبا جدا)
> ولى عندك طلب تانى (اتفضل يا غالى)
> ياريت تكمل الموضوع للأخر(والله ده يرجع لمدى اهتمامكم و تفاعلكم مع الموضع )
> ازاى اتواصل معاك انت وزانيتى وزيزو ومحمد ميكا وابوجهاد على فكره انا ف السعوديه وممكن انزل المدينه اوجده (اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك فى المدينة وانا فى انتظارك)



جزاك الله خيرا اخى مهندس وائل 
شرفتنا بمرورك الكريم


----------



## ابو بيدو (24 يونيو 2009)

*مطلوب من جميع الاخوة المتابعين تنفيذ الاتى(ايديكم معانا الله يخليكم):

اولا : فتح مخططات المشروع و مراجعتها مع مكونات المشروع المذكورة فى المشاركة الاولى لهذا الموضوع
ثانيا : استخراج مساحات الاماكن المطلوب تكييفها بالمبنى (سوف تجدون بالمخططات طبقة اسمها areat وداخلها بولى لاين يحيط بكل مكان مطلوب تكييفه) ووضعها فى جدول اكسل حسب اسم المكان بالمخطط المعمارى ، على ان تكون خانة للابعاد بالمتر مربع وجوارها خانة بالقدم المربع​*
_*بعد عمل ذلك مطلوب منك عمل مشاركة مرفق بها هذا الجدول كى يطلع الجميع عليه وليكون شغلنا موحد وحتى يعمل الجميع ولا نبخل على انفسنا فى التعليم وليستفيد الجميع ايضا ان شاء الله*_


----------



## ابو بيدو (24 يونيو 2009)

wael1h قال:


> الله عليك يا ابوبيدو ياروعه
> ماتعرفشى قد ايه كنت محتاج افهم موضوع ذى ده *وياريت لوتبقى تشرحلنا حسابات تهويه غرفة مولد الكهرباء *لانها من زمان محيرانى ويبقى للك الاجر عند رب العالمين اللى بيحن العطاء ولى عندك طلب تانى
> ياريت تكمل الموضوع للأخر
> ازاى اتواصل معاك انت وزانيتى وزيزو ومحمد ميكا وابوجهاد على فكره انا ف السعوديه وممكن انزل المدينه اوجده



مرفق ملف اوتوكاد يوضح طريقة تهوية غرف المولد على اساس مكانها فوق السطح


----------



## usamaawad40 (24 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ياباشا ومشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## magdygamal_8 (24 يونيو 2009)

الله ينور عليك وعلى أهل المدينة وعلى أهل السعودية كلهم ويبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وميزان حسنات كل من يشارك بأي معلومه في هذا المشروع وإنني أسف جدا على تأخري في المشاركة حيث أنه كان عندي ظروف منعتني من دخول النت وإن شاء الله سوف اشارك معكم في المناقشات
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خيري الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## zanitty (24 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت يا ابو البيد كل الكمتابه و الشرح تلمهملنا كل فتره فى ملف ورد عشان نتابع الكلام مع الرسومات


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (25 يونيو 2009)

Bgd it's perfect idea..
i hope all got the data easy..God Blesses


----------



## ابو بيدو (25 يونيو 2009)

usamaawad40 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير ياباشا ومشكور على المجهود الرائع



جزانا واياك يا مهندس اسامة ياغالى
الشكر لك على مرورك الكريم
ومنتظرين منك مشاركتك الفعالة فى الموضوع



magdygamal_8 قال:


> الله ينور عليك وعلى أهل المدينة وعلى أهل السعودية كلهم ويبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وميزان حسنات كل من يشارك بأي معلومه في هذا المشروع وإنني أسف جدا على تأخري في المشاركة حيث أنه كان عندي ظروف منعتني من دخول النت وإن شاء الله سوف اشارك معكم في المناقشات
> وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خيري الدنيا والأخرة



حمدا لله على السلامة يا مهندس مجدى يا عسل والله انا انا انتظرتك كتيير ولعل المانع خيرا
ان شاء الله منتظرين مشاركاتك الفعالة لانك انت صاحب المبادرة لهذا الموضوع فاكر فى مجلس القسم(موضوع اخونا زانيتى) 



zanitty قال:


> يا ريت يا ابو البيد كل الكمتابه و الشرح تلمهملنا كل فتره فى ملف ورد عشان نتابع الكلام مع الرسومات



حبيبى يا ابو مانو غالى والطلب رخيص
من عيوننا الثامنية (انا وبيدو يعنى) اصلنا احنا الاتنين بنظارات
بالمرفقات ملف به المشاركة رقم 1 



engr_zeroo قال:


> bgd it's perfect idea..
> I hope all got the data easy..god blesses



جزاك الله خيرا يا غالى
وشرفتنا بمرورك الكريم
ويسعدنا مشاركتك معنا فى الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (26 يونيو 2009)

شغل جميل ..... بقولك يابو بيدو ربنا يباركلك في بيدو .... مين ابو مانو ده ؟؟؟
وبإنتظار باقي الموضوع


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم بالفعل مجهود تشكر علية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (26 يونيو 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> شغل جميل ..... بقولك يابو بيدو ربنا يباركلك في بيدو .... مين ابو مانو ده ؟؟؟
> وبإنتظار باقي الموضوع


 اخص عليك
ده انت راجل مشرف
يعنى مفروض تعرف كل حاجه عن شعبك
بقى مش عارف مين ابو مانو 
ده انت مش مثقف بقى و مبتقراش تاريخ
اعرفك بنفسى 
احنا حلاوه العنتبلى


----------



## السياب احمد (26 يونيو 2009)

مجهود جميل وعاشت ايدك وتسلم عيونك الاربعه لوووووووووووووووللل


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شباب ميكانيكا 
انا طالب في رابعة ميكانيكا قوي وشغال هذه الايام في مشروع التخرج وهوشبيه لهذا المشروع 
لوسمحتم اريد ان اري الجزء الخاص باختيار الoutlets والduct design لان هذا الجزء تعبنا وشكرا


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 يونيو 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> شغل جميل ..... بقولك يابو بيدو ربنا يباركلك في بيدو .... مين ابو مانو ده ؟؟؟
> وبإنتظار باقي الموضوع



مشكور اخى ابن العميد دى شهادة اعتز بيها
ويسعدنى جدامشاركتك للمرة الثانية
بالنسبة لابو مانو ده
انا ماعرفهوش!!!!!
بس اعرف ان الانسة/ مانو ابنت المهندس زانيتى


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 يونيو 2009)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم بالفعل مجهود تشكر علية جزاك الله خيرا



جزانا واياك وبارك الله فيك يا غالى
ويشرفنا مرورك الجميل


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 يونيو 2009)

*حساب الاحمال الحرارية*

من اولى خطوات حساب الاحمال الحرارية (انا باعتبرها من اهم الخطوات)
وهى عمل نماذج لتجميع البيانات الخاصة بحسابات الاحمال الحرارية للمبنى المراد تكييفه
ويظهر دور هذه النماذج عند البدء باستخدام برنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية وان شاء الله سنستخدم برنامج الهاب الاصدار 4.3
مرفق نموذج لتجميع بيانات كل دور من ادوار المبنى 
مرفق ايضا ملف(hap) يحتوى على Design Parameters لمكان انشاء المشروع

ملحوظة:
بالنسبة لبرنامج الهاب فنحن هنا لسنا بصدد شرح البرنامج نفسه 
لانه مشروح بالتفصيل فى موضوع مثبت لااخونا الكريم خالد العسيلى 
ولكن اذا فيه سؤال عن شىء معين فاهلا ومرحبا به


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 يونيو 2009)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> السلام عليكم يا شباب ميكانيكا
> انا طالب في رابعة ميكانيكا قوي وشغال هذه الايام في مشروع التخرج وهوشبيه لهذا المشروع
> لوسمحتم اريد ان اري الجزء الخاص باختيار الoutlets والduct design لان هذا الجزء تعبنا وشكرا



ممكن يا بشمهندس تحدد ما هو الجزء الذى تعبكم بالضبط مع شىء من التوضيح
يمكن اقدر افيدك - يوضع سره فى اضعف خلقه


----------



## شيخ الحارة (27 يونيو 2009)

متابع...
الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## فاعل خير (27 يونيو 2009)

والله لك الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو بيدو (27 يونيو 2009)

*تابع حساب الاحمال الحرارية*

نبدأ ان شاء الله فى سرد :
Space Input Data
للمناطق المراد تكييفها بالمبنى
مرفق الدور الارضى
*وأسألكم دعوة بظهر الغيب لاخوكم المكبل بالذنوب والمعاصى*


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ ابو بيدو و نفعك بهذا المجهود فى الدنيا وجزاك عنه خير الجزاء فى الاخرة

استسمحك ترفق ملف (بلوك) الهاب للمشروع وشكرا


----------



## emhdisam (27 يونيو 2009)

ابو بيدوا لحظة بالله كيف اخدت ال infiltration 5 تغييربالساعة دا كتير قوي


----------



## eng_hma_power (28 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا شيخ وزادك علما ومعرفة


----------



## eng_hma_power (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي خالد العسيلي على هذه المكتبة القيمة ونفع بك وسدد خطاك


----------



## وائل عبده (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ ابو بيدو و نفعك بهذا المجهود فى الدنيا وجزاك عنه خير الجزاء فى الاخرة


----------



## ابو بيدو (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين وجمعنى واياكم الجنة ان شاء الله



emhdisam قال:


> ابو بيدوا لحظة بالله كيف اخدت ال infiltration 5 تغييربالساعة دا كتير قوي



اخى الكريم بالنسبة للمحلات وبهو الفندق فخمس مرات بالساعة كويسة على اساس ان هذه المحلات التجارية وكذلك البهو لا تغلق ابوابها تقريبا طوال اليوم 
اما باقى الاماكن فعندك حق فقد حدث فيها خطأ مطبعى (جلا من لا يسهو) وارى ان 1 مرة بالساعة تغيير مناسب لغرف الكنترول والكهرباء والمدير
ان شاء الله فى نهاية عملية ادخال البيانات للمبنى ساقوم بتعديل المدخلات وكل ما يستجد من ملاحظات اخرى
ويعتبر هذا بمثابة مراجعة للحسابات قبل الحصول على النتيجة النهائية
بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار مزيدا من الملاحظات لتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو بيدو (28 يونيو 2009)

اعتذر عن خطأ لغوى لا اقصده
وهذا تصحيحه (الذى نبهنى اليه حبيبى ابو مانو):
*جل من لا يسهو*


----------



## light man (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع و المفيد ...............................................


----------



## ابو بيدو (29 يونيو 2009)

*تابع حسابات احمال التكييف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسف على التأخير
ونستكمل موضوعنا نحن الان فى مرحلة ادخال بيانات الاماكن المراد تكييفها
*Space Input Data*

مرفق لكم دور الميزانيين - والبدرومات
وبكده يكون باقى دور المتكرر


----------



## ابو بيدو (30 يونيو 2009)

*تابع حسابات احمال التكييف*

والان جاء دور المتكرر

وبكدة نكون انهينا ادخال بيانات جميع المناطق المكيفة بالمبنى

ان شاء الله المشاركة القادمة نستعرض مدخلات النظام

System Data Input


----------



## أبو محمد الشامي (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (30 يونيو 2009)

---مـــــشكـــــور--- 
--مــــشكــــور--
-مـــشكـــور-
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكور
(مشكور مشكور) 
(مشكور مشكور مشكور) 
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور)


----------



## م/زيكو تك (30 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله

مجهود طيب وشغل واضح ومفهوم -وننتظر باقي الشرح

معلش لم ارد على الموضوع في اوله لان شكله لم يكن واضح من حيث اسلوب العرض 
ولكن الان الموضوع رائع واتضحت معالمه


جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن العميد (30 يونيو 2009)

معاك ياهندسة ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابو بيدو (1 يوليو 2009)

*تابع حسابات احمال التكييف*

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين وجمعنى واياكم الجنة ان شاء الله

اسف لنسيانى وضع رابط الدور المتكرر فى المشاركة السابقة وهو مرفق الان
ومرفق كذلك 
System Data Input
*ان شاء الله يعجبكم وفى انتظار تعليقاتكم وملاحاظتكم*


----------



## أبو محمد الشامي (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد أن الموضوع شيق ولكن ملفات الأوتوكاد لم تفتح علماً أنني أعمل حالياً على 2008
يرجى الرد على الاستفسار


----------



## toktok66 (1 يوليو 2009)

*---مـــــشكـــــور--- 
--مــــشكــــور--
-مـــشكـــور-
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكور
(مشكور مشكور) 
(مشكور مشكور مشكور) 
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور)*​


----------



## asd_84 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا

اسف على الانشغال عنكم اخواني واحبابي في الله

********************************************

الله يباركلك ويزيدك من فضله ويجزيك خيرا ياحبيبي ياابو بيدو 

موضوع ممتاز جدا وهو ده الاسلوب اللي انا كان نفسي اشوفه من زمان

بجد حتى اسلوب في سرد الموضوع بيشد ويخلي الواحد يتابع باهتمام 

وانت مستمر في العطاء بدون اي كلل 

الله يصلح حالك ويرزقك حسن الخاتمة ويجمعنا مع حبيبنا وقدوتنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
*********************************************************************************

انا متابع معاك وعملت فعلا ملف الفندق وربنا يعينك ويتقبل منك

جزاك الله خيرا 

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## ابو بيدو (1 يوليو 2009)

الى اخى ابو محمد الشامى
ستجد بالمشاركات رقم 13 ، 17 تقريبا ملفات المخططات باتوكاد 2007
اما الملفات الاخرى باتوكاد 2010 وجزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار ملاحظاتك وتعليقك

اخوانى احمد بيومى و توك توك66
الشكر لكم مضروبا فى3.5 مليون مرة لمروركم الكريم واسأل الله ان ينفعنا بماعلمنا

مشرفنا الغالى م/اسامة
انه لمن دواعى سرورى متابعتك للموضوع وفقنا الله واياك الى ما يحب ويرضى

حبيبى الغالى أسد 84
الله يجبر بخاطرك يا اخى وحمد الله ع السلامة وبارك الله فيك ويسعدنى انك متابع الموضوع ويشرفنى ان اسلوب عرض الموضوع جاء كما ماتتمناه جزاك الله الف خير وجمعنى واياك والسامعين بجنته سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## ابو بيدو (1 يوليو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> 
> مجهود طيب وشغل واضح ومفهوم -وننتظر باقي الشرح
> 
> ...



جزانا واياك اخى زيكو
يسعدنى ويشرفنى مرورك وتعليقك المتميز
والحمد لله ان الموضوع واضح ومفهوم ...دى شهادة اعتز بيها منك


----------



## zanitty (1 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو انا زعلان منك
مفروض تشكرنى مع الجماعه دول حتى لو مكتبتش رد يا اخى
و خلى بالك انك ضارب صمت على موضوع الزيت الحار ماشى


----------



## ابو بيدو (1 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ابو بيدو انا زعلان منك
> مفروض تشكرنى مع الجماعه دول حتى لو مكتبتش رد يا اخى
> و خلى بالك انك ضارب صمت على موضوع الزيت الحار ماشى



حبيبى يا ابو مانو انت عارف كويس اوى انى مقدرشى على زعلك
انا عايز اتشكرلك هنا من فترة يا باشا بس خفت احسن الناس يقولوا هو بيد على مين ده، هو حصل لعقله حاجة ولا ايه
فقلت خليها بقى لما اروح له جدة 
واخد له معايا شوية زيت حار(قبل ما يخلص) عشان بيحبه


----------



## أبو محمد الشامي (2 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز
شكراً للرد السريع


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك أخي أبو بيدو الغالي

أنا متابع معاكم و بحاول نفذ المتطلبات و بشتغل و ياكم ........

بس بمر حالياً بظروف وحشة خالص ...


----------



## ابو بيدو (2 يوليو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك أخي أبو بيدو الغالي
> 
> أنا متابع معاكم و بحاول نفذ المتطلبات و بشتغل و ياكم ........
> 
> بس بمر حالياً بظروف وحشة خالص ...



*جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد
وان شاء الله خير 
أسأل الله العلى العظيم ان ييسر لك الامور الى ما يحب ويرضى وان يهديك الى سواء السبيل وان يصلح حالك واحوال جميع المسلمين وان يريك الحق حقا ويرزقك اتباعه ويريك الباطل باطلا ويرزقك اجتنابه وان يحفظك من شياطين الجن والانس و من كل مكروه وسوء أمين امين امين*


----------



## zanitty (2 يوليو 2009)

امين يا رب العلمينبارك لنا فى الطيبين المخلصين الصادقين ياخدوا بايدين المؤمنين


----------



## magdygamal_8 (2 يوليو 2009)

شغل ممتاز ومرتب وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ومنتظرين بقية إتفاقنا ولكن على مهلك وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## usamaawad40 (2 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف مليون ترليون تزليون عافيه على الشغل الحلو ياأخ أبو بيدو 
ومزيدا من النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 يوليو 2009)

> جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد
> وان شاء الله خير
> أسأل الله العلى العظيم ان ييسر لك الامور الى ما يحب ويرضى وان يهديك الى سواء السبيل وان يصلح حالك واحوال جميع المسلمين وان يريك الحق حقا ويرزقك اتباعه ويريك الباطل باطلا ويرزقك اجتنابه وان يحفظك من شياطين الجن والانس و من كل مكروه وسوء أمين امين امين



اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين
اللهم آمين 
يــــــــــا رب العالمــــــــــين


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (3 يوليو 2009)

ارجو سرعة استكمال الموضوع


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 يوليو 2009)

ان شالله ع خير يا رب


----------



## zanitty (3 يوليو 2009)

على فكره يا ابو بيدو
ده افضل موضوع اتعمل فى ملتقى التكيف منذ انشؤه بجد و يا ريت اخونا ابنن العميد يثبت لنا الموضوع ده ع الاقل لحد ما ينتهى


----------



## mohamed mech (3 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله
موضوع جديد و جميل و مرتب و هادى و مميز ايضا
يعكس ما وصلنا اليه من التفاهم و التناغم و العمل بروح الفريق حتى و ان كان الدور الاكبر للاخ العزيز ابو بيدو:28: ايده الله. 
جارى تحميل المخططات و بإذن الله سيتم الاطلاح عليها و على الحسابات و الله الموفق
تحياتى لكم جميعا اخوانى الكرام
و السلام عليكم
( اللهم فرج عن اخونا خالد العسيلى ما اهمه)
اللهم امين​


----------



## ابو بيدو (4 يوليو 2009)

*اخوانى واحبابى فى الله 
اعتذر لتأخرى وذلك نظرا لحدوث عطل بجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بى
والحمد لله تم اصلاحه وسنتستكمل ان شاء الله موضوعنا
بس انا كان لى طلب بسيط بس و مهم جدا والله
يا ريت حد من الاخوة خاصة المصممين يراجع على الحسابات ولو بسرعة كدة يعنى
على اساس لو فيه حاجة واقعة مننا او حتى لو فيه حاجة ممكن تتعمل بطريقة افضل 
او مثلا قيم باراميترس ادخلناها بالهاب صغيرة عن اللازم او اكبر من اللازم او اى شىء من هذا القبيل
اظن ده هايكون مفيد جدا للجميع
وجزاكم الله خيرا على حسن متابعتكم*


----------



## رائد حمامرة (4 يوليو 2009)

اظن لو كلمة جزاكم الله خيرا لم تف برد الجميل
لقلت والعجز يقتلني ان الكلمات والحروف وكل اللغات تقف عاجزة امام عطاؤك اخي ابو بيدو لذا مرة اخرى لن اقول لك سوى جزاك الله خيرافمن قالها فقد رد جميل اخيه


----------



## ابو بيدو (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبى الغالى ابو مانو 
بس على فكرة انت صعبت عليا الموضوع كده

اخى الكريم الحبيب محمد ميكانيك
انتظرت تعليقك من زمان وها انت بمرورك الكريم قد ضاعفت من درجات حرارة الحماس بداخلى
ومش عارف هاجيب مبادل حرارى منيين عشان ابرده
وانا فى انتظار ملاحظاتك ان شاء الله وعلى فكرة انا مش ناسى استكمال موضوعك الجامد آالبيت

اخى الحبيب رائد حمامرة جزاك الله خيرا
بعيد الشر عليك من العجز والقتل ، ده انا اللى مش عارف ارد علي كلامك الجميل ده
وقد شرفنى مرورك الكريم


----------



## ابو بيدو (4 يوليو 2009)

*تابع حسابات احمال التكييف*

*بعد *ما دخلنا كل البيانات اللازمة فى الهاب
نبدأ ان شاء الله فى استقبال تقارير النتائج

ومرفق لكم التقارير الاتية:

Space Design Load Summ 

Ventilation Sizing Summary


----------



## ابو بيدو (4 يوليو 2009)

وهذان تقريران بخصوص ال Zone

ZoneSizingSummary

ZoneDesignLoadSumm

نفعنا الله واياكم بما علمنا وعلمنا ما جهلنا ان شاء الله


----------



## رائد حمامرة (4 يوليو 2009)

كان الله في عونكم ورزقنا واياكم ووالدينا ووالديكم ومن قال امين الخاتمة الصالحة والجنة العالبة والنظرة الشافية والجيرة الوافية وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## خبير الاردن (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على العرضوالمرفقات الموجودة


----------



## خبير الاردن (5 يوليو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لكن اذا كان بالامكان ارسال التفاصيل يا مهندس


----------



## ابو بيدو (6 يوليو 2009)

*تابع حسابات احمال التكييف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرفق اخر تقرير ممكن نحتاجه من الهاب وهو:

Cooling Plant Sizing Summary

ويعتبر هذا هو ما اريده من الهاب كمهندس اشراف حيث اتاكد من خلاله على شغلى بالموقع قبل البدء فى تنفيذ منظومة وشبكة المواسير و قبل اعتماد المواد والمعدات 
والان يمكننى وضع الخطوط العريضة لبدء تنفيذ شبكة المياه المثلجة بالمشروع:

•	قيمة الحمل الحرارى طبقا للحسابات 343 Ton (بالتقرير المرفق)
•	قيمة الحمل الحرارى طبقا للمخططات التعاقدية 488 Ton

• اذا قيمة الحمل الحرارى المطلوب ازالته طبقا للتعاقدى كاف ويغطى المطلوب بأمان

•	قدرة التشيلر الواحد طبقا لجداول الكميات 170 Ton
•	عدد التشيلرات طبقا لجداول الكميات 3 Chillers	
•	اذا اجمالى قدرة التشيلرات المتوفرة عندى 510 Ton
•	سعة التشيللر الواحد 408 GPM
•	السعة الكلية للتشيلرات1224 GPM

•	قام السيد مالك المشروع بشراء عدد 3 تشيلرات قدرة الواحد (185 Ton) وسعة (445 gpm) هذا بالاضافة الى تشيلر رابع (Standby) ، كما تم شراء عدد 2 مضخة مياه سعة الواحدة (650 gpm) بالاضافة الى ثالثة (Standby)

• اذا اجمالى قدرة التشيلرات المتوفرة عندى 555 Ton
•	السعة الكلية للتشيلرات 1330 GPM
•	السعة الكلية للمضخات 1330 GPM

•	المطلوب الان حساب قيمة ال (Head Losses) اللازمة للمضخة كى تتمكن من تدوير المياه فى شبكة المواسير ويتم حساب ذلك لاطول مسار تسير فيه المياه بداية من طرد المضخة وحتى نصل الى سحب المضخة.

•	ان شاء الله المشاركة القادمة نستعرض ذلك بالتفصيل

*مرفق حسابات هذه المشاركة للحفظ*


----------



## toktok66 (7 يوليو 2009)

والله يا اخي الكريم موضوع ممتاز

لكن لو تريد فعلا مساعدتنا ترفع ملف مضغوط لكن من :
الرسم
الحسابات
شرح الموضوع بالتفصيل المؤلم

ولكن هكذا الموضوع بيكون كبير ويضيع في صفحات كثيره


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (7 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله
جزاك الله -عز و جل- خيرا على هذا المجهود
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك من فضله


----------



## خالد العسيلي (7 يوليو 2009)

الرد لـ mohamed mech



> *( اللهم فرج عن اخونا خالد العسيلى ما اهمه)
> اللهم امين*



اللهم آمين .............. و جزاك خيراً كثيراً أخي محمد .


----------



## خالد العسيلي (7 يوليو 2009)

أخي أبو بيدو .... الرائع دوماً 

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بيك .


----------



## magdygamal_8 (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
والله شغل جميل ممتاز ومرتب 
وهذا شغل الناس التي تبحث عن رضا الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (7 يوليو 2009)

ارجو تثبيت الموضع يا افاضل


----------



## ابو بيدو (9 يوليو 2009)

*Chilled Water System*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*احييكم اخوانى واعتذر عن التأخير لظروف عملى* :63:

مرفق لكم ملف اتوكاد 97 به مخطط
Chilled Water Riser Diagram
مخطط صواعد المياه المثلجة وقد تم تقسيم المبنى الى اربعة صواعد لتغذية الفندق بالمياه المثلجة اللازمة للتكييف
ويلاحظ بالمخطط ان دور الميزانيين و قد تم تكييفه عن طريق عدد 2 وحدة مناولة هواء بدلا من وحدات الاف سى يو وذلك باستغلال الارتداد الموجود اعلى سقف الميزانيين لوضع الماكينتين
بالنسبة لحسابات المواسير فاننى اقوم بتجهيزها وسارفعها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام محمد (9 يوليو 2009)

مساء الخير للجميع
والف شكر للأخ العزيز أبو بيدو ع هالموضوع الرائع 
وبتمنى أقدر اتواصل معاكون 
موفقين ان شاء الله
وينك يا زانيتي يا غالي اشتقنالك وشكرا كتير ع كلامك الجميل 
سلامي وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## zanitty (9 يوليو 2009)

موجودين يا حسام و الله و شكرا على سؤالك
و بعدين الحفله دى حفله بيدو انا مليش فيها
تقدر تقول كده اذا حضر الماء


----------



## ابو بيدو (10 يوليو 2009)

*Chilled Water System*

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى خالد العسيلى ، زانيتى ، محمود الهادى ، توكتوك ، مجدى كمال ، والباشا المجند /حسام محمد (ياترى عسكرى ولا ضابط)

ويسعدنى ان ارفق لكم مخطط شبكة مواسير المياه المثلجة والتشيلرات بالسطح

Chilled Water System Roof Floor

_ارجو ان يكون الشغل على مستوى مقبول بالنسبة لكم وارحب باى استفسارات او املاحظات_


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى خالد العسيلى ، زانيتى ، محمود الهادى ، توكتوك ، مجدى كمال ، والباشا المجند /حسام محمد (ياترى عسكرى ولا ضابط)
> 
> ويسعدنى ان ارفق لكم مخطط شبكة مواسير المياه المثلجة والتشيلرات بالسطح
> 
> ...


هى ليه يا باشا المشاركه دى محسسانى انك مذيع فى برنامج و فى الاخر اهدالنا الاغنيه


----------



## شيخ الحارة (10 يوليو 2009)

*Space Input Data*

السلام عليكم
شكراً للمجهود الرائع
و لكن لدي سؤال بخصوص المساحات المذكورة
في ملف Space Input Data
فكما ذكرتم أن مساحة الدور الأرضي هي 1052 متر مربع
أي 11324 قدم مربع تقريباً
فماذا تعني المساحات المذكورة و الرموز المصاحبة لها
مثل :

GF-Cont
GF-El01
GF-El02
GF-Entrance
GF-MNG
GF-S01

الرجاء التوضيح بارك الله فيكــــم .....


----------



## eng-muataz (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المشاركات النوعية القيمة
ارجو من الجميع الاستفادة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو بيدو (11 يوليو 2009)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكراً للمجهود الرائع
> و لكن لدي سؤال بخصوص المساحات المذكورة
> في ملف Space Input Data
> ...



اولا اشكرك لمتابعتك للموضوع 
تفسيرا للرموز التى ذكرتها على الترتيب
غرفة التحكم control room
غرفة الكهرباء رقم واحد Electrical room1
غرفة الكهرباء رقم اثنين Electrical room2
بهو الفندق Enterance
غرفة الادارة Manager room
محل تجارى رقم واحد Shop1 

والملف المرفق به توضيح اكثر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd_84 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا

والله ماكنت اود ان انشغل عن احبائي ولكن الله اراد ذلك 

بارك الله فيكم ايها الاخوة الافاضل

عمل وجهد رائع ياابو بيدوا 

الله يجزيك خير ويبارك فيك وييسر لك عملك الطيب هذا ويتقبله في ميزان حسناتك

المسلم للمسلم كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## ابو بيدو (11 يوليو 2009)

*AC System*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*شكرا لمرورك الكريم عزيزى أسد جعلنى الله واياك من المتحابين فى الله*

مرفق لكم اخوانى مخطط التكييف لكل من:

AC Lower Basement Plan 
AC Upper Basement Plan 
AC Ground Floor Plan


----------



## ابو بيدو (11 يوليو 2009)

*AC System*

وهذا دور الميزانيين قبل ما ننسى


AC Mezaneen Floor

ويبقى كده فاضل تكييف المتكرر ونبدأ نخش ع التهوية

*وسمعونا الصلاة على النبى*


----------



## شيخ الحارة (11 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> اولا اشكرك لمتابعتك للموضوع
> تفسيرا للرموز التى ذكرتها على الترتيب
> ......................................
> 
> ...


الشكر لك أخي الكريم
بارك الله فيكم
و جعله في موازينكم .


----------



## usamaawad40 (13 يوليو 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وأصحابه أجمعين
الله يجزيك الخير أخ أبو بيدو وبصراحه شغل عظيم وعمل صالح والله يبارك فيك يارب ويديمك ويوفقك بعملك


----------



## علي البرزنجي (14 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة صراحة انت انسان نظيف وتحب الخير وفقك الله


----------



## هديل كريم (14 يوليو 2009)

والله عمل رائع وجهد مشكور عليه وكمان دم خفيف 
بعد شيريد اعضاء المنتدى 
ننتظر التهويه اللي تبعك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## toktok66 (14 يوليو 2009)

ياسلام ياسلام
شغل متكلف ومتستف اهو ده الاحتراف
جهز نفسك علشان هنلعب مع البرازيل


----------



## ابو بيدو (14 يوليو 2009)

*تابع اعمال التكييف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :77: 
مرة اخرى اخوانى واحبابى فى الله م/اسماعيل يحييكم من ملتقى التكييف والتبريد و  
اسف جدا على التاخير والبطء فى عرض الموضوع والله ظروف عمل طارئة

ومرفق لحضراتكم ملف تكييف المتكرر ومعاه الف تريليون تحية لكل من شرفنا وعلق ع الموضوع ونرحب بالاستفسارات والملاحظات واللى يحبنا ما يضربشى نار:73:

AC Typical Floor

على فكرة حسابات المواسير مش ناسيها بس فى اول فرصة هاحطها عالفلاشة واجيبها

*اللهم انى اسالك ان تنفعنا بما علمتنا وان تعلمنا ما جهلنا اميين*


----------



## مهندس ايوب (14 يوليو 2009)

اخونا ابو بيدو استذانا كلنا عندى سؤال لو سمحت
لو فى بلد فى الهاب مش موجوده ممكن اختار اى بلد واقوم انا باداخل ظروف البلد من design parameters


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2009)

اه ممكن لو تعرف اداثياتها من خطوط الطول و العرض ة ارتفاعها عن سطح البحر و درجه الحراره الجافه و الرطبه و باقى المطلوب


----------



## هديل كريم (15 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :77:
> مرة اخرى اخوانى واحبابى فى الله م/اسماعيل يحييكم من ملتقى التكييف والتبريد و
> اسف جدا على التاخير والبطء فى عرض الموضوع والله ظروف عمل طارئة
> 
> ...


 

الاخ ابو بيدو اني بتابع الشغل الرائع والمميز بحق اللي بتعمله اول بأول بس انا لما حاولت افتح الملف الوفق ما فتحش :82::82: انت عامله بنسخه احدث من 97 
رجاءا رجاءا نزله ثاني لكن بنسخه 97 لو ما فيها تعب عليك لاني ما اريد يفوتني اي شي من اللي تعمله وان شاء الله حنتعلم التصميم على ايدك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو بيدو (15 يوليو 2009)

مهندس ايوب قال:


> اخونا ابو بيدو استذانا كلنا عندى سؤال لو سمحت
> لو فى بلد فى الهاب مش موجوده ممكن اختار اى بلد واقوم انا باداخل ظروف البلد من design parameters



نعم اخى كما اجابك حبيبى واستاذى زانيتى بالظبط :20:
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو بيدو (15 يوليو 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> الاخ ابو بيدو اني بتابع الشغل الرائع والمميز بحق اللي بتعمله اول بأول بس انا لما حاولت افتح الملف الوفق ما فتحش :82::82: انت عامله بنسخه احدث من 97
> رجاءا رجاءا نزله ثاني لكن بنسخه 97 لو ما فيها تعب عليك لاني ما اريد يفوتني اي شي من اللي تعمله وان شاء الله حنتعلم التصميم على ايدك وجزاك الله كل خير



مضبوط عندك حق اختى فى الله هاديل انا كنت حافظه باوتوكاد 2010(ناسيا) والملف المرفق ب97 
ويشرفنى متابعتك واهتمامك بالموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هديل كريم (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على سرعه الاستجابه جزاك الله خيرا
اذا تسمح انا عندي سؤال هو انت قلت انك حترفع ملف عن شبكات الانابيب .....هل هذي تعملها بالتزامن مع حسابات الحمل الحراري ولا بعدها


----------



## هديل كريم (15 يوليو 2009)

بالمناسبه انا اسمي هديل مو هاديل


----------



## هديل كريم (15 يوليو 2009)

عندي سؤال اخر اذا سمحت
ما هي وحده mbh الى ماذا ترمز والطن كم يساوي mbh


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2009)

فيه موضوع موجود فيه شرح الرموز يا هديل مش هاديل 
mbh = 12 ton


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> فيه موضوع موجود فيه شرح الرموز يا هديل مش هاديل
> mbh = 12 ton


 
لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله - ايه ياعم زانيتي انت عملت ايه في التحويله يابرنس؟؟
شكلك كنت مستعجل
عموما


MBH=1000000:*Btu (IT)/hour [Btu/h]*


*MBH=83,3333333*ton (refrigeration)


----------



## نور محمد علي (15 يوليو 2009)

والله يااخوي الحبيب ابو بيدو يعجز اللسان عن اعطائك حقك ولذلك ارجو من الله ان يعطيك حقك لأنك رائع واتمنى منك اخي الكريم المزيد للرقي بأبناء امتنا الاسلامية نحو الاعالي


----------



## ابو بيدو (15 يوليو 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> شكرا على سرعه الاستجابه جزاك الله خيرا
> اذا تسمح انا عندي سؤال هو انت قلت انك حترفع ملف عن شبكات الانابيب .....هل هذي تعملها بالتزامن مع حسابات الحمل الحراري ولا بعدها



انا اقصد ملف به حسابات مواسير المياه المثلجة الخاصة بمشروعنا لانى لم ارفعه بعد 
اما حسابات شبكة انابيب المياه المثلجة يتم البدء فيها بعد حساب وتحديد الحمل الحرارى للمبنى (كتصميم) وفيه احتمال لتغيير اقطار مواسير الشبكة (فى حدود ضيقة جدا) وذلك عمليا بالموقع اثناء التنفيذ تبعا لاحجام معدات التشيلرات والمضخات التى سيتم تركيبها فعليا بالمشروع وهذا ما يوضح لنا الفرق بين المخططات التصميمية (Single Line Diagram) والمخططات التنفيذية او مخططات الورشة (Shope Drawing)


hadeel karim قال:


> بالمناسبه انا اسمي هديل مو هاديل


اسف لا اقصد يا هديل وبالمناسبة ايضا ما معنى اسم هديل


----------



## ابو بيدو (15 يوليو 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> عندي سؤال اخر اذا سمحت
> ما هي وحده mbh الى ماذا ترمز والطن كم يساوي mbh



مع احترامى للجميع 

One MBH = 1000 btu/hr

One Ton of cooling = 12000 btu/hr
One Ton of cooling = 12 MBH

يعنى لو عندنا وحدة تكييف سعتها 
48000 btu/hr
هاتساوى
48 MBH
وكذلك تساوى
4 Ton of cooling

واللى مش مصدقنى يتفضل مشكورا بالاطلاع على هذه الصفحات الرائعة
بس يدخل بايده اليمين للصفحة رقم 2 
http://deanzaemtp.googlepages.com/HVACSystems-spring2009.pdf


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله - ايه ياعم زانيتي انت عملت ايه في التحويله يابرنس؟؟
> شكلك كنت مستعجل
> عموما
> 
> ...


طب شوف اى نتيجه للهاب يا زيكو هتلاقى الناتج بالطن و تحته نفس الناتج بال mbh و شوف العلاقه بينهم هتلاقيها زى ما انا كتبتها 
افتح حتى المثال اللى جوا الهاب و طبق عليه الموضوع ده 
انا بصراحه معرفش التحويله و استنتجتها زى ما بقول لك كده 
يعنى انا مش بدافع عن اللى قلته و لا حاجه  بس عاوز اعرف ايه بقى الموضوع لو تحويلتك صح يبقى ليه الهاب بيعمل كده


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 يوليو 2009)

الهاب انا مش محترف عليه وانتوا ادرى بيه:84:

طيب اولا نعرف يعني ايه MBH؟:87:
طيب انتوا عندكوا معناها ايه؟:10:

والله على حد علمي انها Mega Btu/H
Mega=1000'000

ومعظم برامج التحويل بتحسبها على انها كده وغير كده بصراحه معرفش


والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## ابو بيدو (15 يوليو 2009)

*BTU Calculator*

وده برنامج جميل وسهل وسريع تعطيه مساحة الغرفة يعطيك الحمل بال....
شوفوه ان شاء الله هايعجبكم اوى ولا يحتاج الى تنزيل

http://www.hearth.com/calc/btucalc.html


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 يوليو 2009)

والمرفق بتاع ابوبيدو مكتوب فيه​:87::87:MBH = 1000 btu/hour
:87::87:KBH = 1000 btu/hour​

طيب ايه الفرق؟؟
اللي فهمته ان M=K
بس معناهم ايه:87::87::87:


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2009)

و الله يا زيكو انا معرفش اختصارها اصلا للاسف
و سالت عليها واحد فطحول برضه مافادنيش بحاجه قعد يتهته بكلام انا مقتنعتش بيه لانه هو قال انها اختصارات زى اللى نت قلتها و لما حولتها طلعت مش متوافقه مع النائج زى ما قلت لك لانها فى جميع النتايج و لاكتر من 30 مشروه بتطلع نفس القيمه اللى هى 12 زى ما قلت لك بس اختصارات معرفش
اما موضوع ابو بيدو فانا مفتحتوش حتى الان و قلت له انى مستنيه يخلص و اقراه كله على بعضه عشان الزهايمر انت فاهم بس نقدر نسال بيدو نفسه
و اسفين يا ابو بيدو بوظنالك الموضوع و خرجنا بيه لحوار فرعى
بعد كده يا باشمهندسين اللى عاوز استفسار يبقى يحطه فى موضوع طلبات الاعضاء بعد اذنكم و يا ريت حد من المشرفين ينقل الحوار بتاعى انا و زيكو و سؤال الاخت اللى سالت لهناك عشان بجد صعبان عليا موضوع ابو بيدو ده يبوظ


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 يوليو 2009)

يازوز
لما تدور عليها على جوجل او اي برنامج تحويل وحدات هيديلك القيمه زي ماقولت
بس لو فيها اختلاف يبقى لازم نعرفه -اصل ان واحد فطحول مبيقاش عارفها يبقى في فعلا مشكله
تصدق كبرت في دماغي وهنط حالا جوه اشري وهجيب التايهه قبل ما انام@ اصلي انا صعيدي ودماغي كده((عنّد))


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 يوليو 2009)

يازوز
لما تدور عليها على جوجل او اي برنامج تحويل وحدات هيديلك القيمه زي ماقولت
بس لو فيها اختلاف يبقى لازم نعرفه -اصل ان واحد فطحول مبيقاش عارفها يبقى في فعلا مشكله
تصدق كبرت في دماغي وهنط حالا جوه اشري وهجيب التايهه قبل ما انام@ اصلي انا صعيدي ودماغي كده((عنّد))


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> يازوز
> لما تدور عليها على جوجل او اي برنامج تحويل وحدات هيديلك القيمه زي ماقولت
> بس لو فيها اختلاف يبقى لازم نعرفه -اصل ان واحد فطحول مبيقاش عارفها يبقى في فعلا مشكله
> تصدق كبرت في دماغي وهنط حالا جوه اشري وهجيب التايهه قبل ما انام@ اصلي انا صعيدي ودماغي كده((عنّد))


و انا دماغى اعند منك و صعيدى بجد يعنى و مستنيك تنط تجيبها و مش هنام قبل ما ترجع لنا بالخخبر اليقين 
خخش على ashrae terminology لو عندك عشان البى دى اف مش عاوز يفتح عندى


----------



## ابو بيدو (15 يوليو 2009)

*Mbh*

بصراحة يا جماعة انا اللى اعرفه ان MBH معناها انك بتشيل الاصفار الثلاثة من قيمة الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية حتى لا يكون الرقم كبير بس ما فكرتش فى معنى حرف M وكنت الاول باتلخبط وباحسبها ميجا بس ما كانتش بتيجى لما باقسم على مليون 
ولكن اتضح لى من بحثى فى الموضوع ده من قبل ان الميجا دى وحدات si وال btu وحدات انجليزية وفى احد الكتب قرأت ان حرف ال Mمعناه 1000 فى لغة الارقام الرومانية 

وهذا الرابط فيه دليل كلامى:

http://books.google.com.sa/books?id=Vi8mOA_0ArkC&lpg=PA107&ots=BTyHg8AiKQ&dq=TERMINOLOGY%20hvac%20btu%2Fhr%20mbh&pg=PA107

الصفحة رقم 107 اول ما تفتح على ايدك الشمال وانت باصص
وعلى فكرة الموضوع ما باظشى ولا حاجة احنا بنتناقش فى وحدات تكييف بردوا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> ولكن اتضح لى من بحثى فى الموضوع ده من قبل ان الميجا دى وحدات si وال btu وحدات انجليزية وفى احد الكتب قرأت ان حرف ال Mمعناه 1000 فى لغة الارقام الرومانية



ايييييييييييون الله ينور عليك ويزيدك
كده الكلام بقى جميل وواضح 
لان حتى اشري كاتب انها 1000btu/h ولكن لم يشرحها
واكيد نفهم ان k تعبر عن si وbtu​


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> بصراحة يا جماعة انا اللى اعرفه ان MBH معناها انك بتشيل الاصفار الثلاثة من قيمة الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية حتى لا يكون الرقم كبير بس ما فكرتش فى معنى حرف M وكنت الاول باتلخبط وباحسبها ميجا بس ما كانتش بتيجى لما باقسم على مليون
> ولكن اتضح لى من بحثى فى الموضوع ده من قبل ان الميجا دى وحدات si وال btu وحدات انجليزية وفى احد الكتب قرأت ان حرف ال Mمعناه 1000 فى لغة الارقام الرومانية
> 
> وهذا الرابط فيه دليل كلامى:
> ...


طب جميل اوى
كلام الكتاب هو نفس كلام زيكو هو نفس كلام العقل و المنطق و اللى اتعلمناه فى المدارس هو اللى انا مقتنع بيه
ايه بقى اللى بيعمله الهاب ده بقى 
اول نتيجه فى الهاب هتلاقيها total coil load = xxx MBH
و اللى تحتها على طول total coil load = yyy ton
و دائما و ابدا و فى اى نتايج هتلاقى ان xxx = 12 yyy 
حد بقى يفهمنا ايه اللى بيحصل ده


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

على فكره احنا بنلف و ندور و كلنا بنتكلم صح بس شكلنا كنا نعسانين و مش فاهم فيه ايه 
mbh = 1000 btu/h
ton = 12000 btu/h
ton = 12 mbh


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> مع احترامى للجميع
> 
> one mbh = 1000 btu/hr
> 
> ...


عفوا انا اول مره اشوف المشاركه دى و عشان كده كررت الحسابات تانى 
عفوا ابو بيدو


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> والمرفق بتاع ابوبيدو مكتوب فيه​
> 
> :87::87:MBH = 1000 btu/hour
> :87::87:KBH = 1000 btu/hour​
> ...






زيكو تكييف قال:


> ايييييييييييون الله ينور عليك ويزيدك
> كده الكلام بقى جميل وواضح
> لان حتى اشري كاتب انها 1000btu/h ولكن لم يشرحها​
> واكيد نفهم ان k تعبر عن si وbtu​


 لا لسه فيه حاجه مش مفهومه معلش بقى يا انا انا صعيدى بجد
طب لما هى k تعبر عن SI و ال M بتعبر عن IP
ازاى يا زيكو طالعه ان m=k على حسب ما قلت فى حسابات ابو بيدو


----------



## هديل كريم (16 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> بصراحة يا جماعة انا اللى اعرفه ان MBH معناها انك بتشيل الاصفار الثلاثة من قيمة الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية حتى لا يكون الرقم كبير بس ما فكرتش فى معنى حرف M وكنت الاول باتلخبط وباحسبها ميجا بس ما كانتش بتيجى لما باقسم على مليون
> ولكن اتضح لى من بحثى فى الموضوع ده من قبل ان الميجا دى وحدات si وال btu وحدات انجليزية وفى احد الكتب قرأت ان حرف ال Mمعناه 1000 فى لغة الارقام الرومانية
> 
> وهذا الرابط فيه دليل كلامى:
> ...


 
اخواني الاعزاء والله انا بشكركم على هذه الهمه يعني انتو بحق منورين المنتدى بعلمكم ودمكم الخفيف انا موضوع الmbh كان شاغلني لان اغلب المصادر تذكره لكن ما لقيت اي مصدر يشرح اي معناه بالضبط اني بأشكرك ثاني يا ابو بيدو وزيكوو zanitty
واتمنى اني ما اكون خرجت عن الموضوع وحقيقي احنا شاكرين ليك يا ابو بيدو همتك على طرح موضوع كيفيه تصميم نظام للتبريد خطوه خطوه 
ربنا يجزيكم خير ويباركلكم ويرزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون 
قبل ما انسى يا ابو بيدو الهديل هو صوت الحمام
وسلام بقى على رأي اخوانا المصريين


----------



## نور محمد علي (16 يوليو 2009)

ياجماعة ياجماعة الخير الله يوفقكم اتركو ابو بيدو يكمل الموضوع وخلو الاسئلة كلها لما يخلص 
اكيد الاسئلة مهمة بس كل شي بوقتو حلو خلي الموضوع يتكمل وينتهي وبعدين نسأل اسألتنا كلها ونتناقش فيها
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## toktok66 (16 يوليو 2009)

nice but how we can estimate the cost of project??


----------



## Abdel-Naser (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا اخوان اتركو المهندس يكمل الموضوع وبعدها اطرح الاسئلة او افتحو موضوع اخر عن الاستفسارات المطروحة وشكرا


----------



## هديل كريم (16 يوليو 2009)

الاخ ابو بيدو 
انا مثل ما قلتلك انا متابعه معاك بس عشان نفهم لازم اسال بعد اذنك
اذاسمحت اللي اريد اسئل عنه هو التالي

1-في المدخلات اللي دخلتها انت حاسب مساحه الغرفه رقم 1 تساوي150ft2 وعدد الاشخاص 4وبالنسبه ل OA VENTILATION REQUIREMENT انت كاتب 70 CFM
طيب حسب الجداول اعلى معدل تهويه للشقق السكنيه وغرف النوم هي 9.5 LETER/SEC PER PERSON
وتساوي تقريبا20 CFM
اوكي طيب كيف تم اختيار هذي ال70 CFMللغرفه لان هذا حيرني 
بعدين فيه شي ثاني كيف قمت بحساب CFMللحمام علما انه في الجداول الحمامات والمطابخ بيكون الحد الاعلى ليها بين 15-25 LETER/SEC PER PERSON 

2-بالنسبه للاضاءه هل تم اهمال SCHEDULE OF LIGHTING لانه باعتبار انه فندق ومفتوح طول الوقت ولا كيف ؟

3-في WALL TYPE انت اخترت الحائط من نوع MEDIUM WEIGHT WALL بدون ذكر تفاصيل الطبقات المؤلفه له هل يحتاج ندخل تفاصيل الطبقات ولا البرنامج هو يحسب من نفسه

4-بالنسبه للROOF و FLOOR هل تم تجاهل قيمهم باعتبار ان المنطقه اللي اسفل من الغرفه واللي فوق الغرفه مبرده ايضا 

ارجو ان لا اكون بثقل عليك بس احنا المفروض انه ما نكون مجرد USER لبرنامج الهاب وانما نفهم ليه المدخلات تم ادخالها بالشكل هذا لتعم الفائده ونستطيع التعامل مع مختلف الحالات 
صح لو مو صح:10:
والله ينطيك العافيه وتكملنا الموضوع لانه شي ما عمله احد قبلك والله 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو بيدو (16 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> عفوا انا اول مره اشوف المشاركه دى و عشان كده كررت الحسابات تانى
> عفوا ابو بيدو



ولا يهمك يا قمر
المهم اننا وصلنا للمعلومة
اما كيف 
m=k
فالمقصود ان اى حرف منهم لو اتحط بجانب قيمة الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية هايشيل الاصفار الثلاثة اى بيقسم قيمة البى تى يو على الف


----------



## ابو بيدو (16 يوليو 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> الاخ ابو بيدو
> انا مثل ما قلتلك انا متابعه معاك بس عشان نفهم لازم اسال بعد اذنك
> والله يا خت لو تراجعى المشاركات هاتلاقينى تقريبا كل مرة باقول ونرحب بالاستفسارات والملاحظات لان الاسئلة دى مثل البهارات بالطعام و بتعطى للموضوع طعم
> اذاسمحت اللي اريد اسئل عنه هو التالي
> ...



_اولا احييك بانك بدات تفتحى الملفات وتدرسى المشروع بجدية والدليل على ذلك هذه الاسئلة الدقيقة كصوت الحمام رغم اننا قد تركنا مرحلة حسابات الهاب من فترة الا ان مراجعتها واستخراج الملاحظات منها مهم جدا لتعميم الفوائد والاستفادة من المشروع للجميع وانا اولكم _


- بالنسبة لمعدل التهوية للشخص فانى اخذتها (15 cfm) 
وتم حساب عدد 4 افراد للغرفة رغم ان معظم غرف الفندق سريرين لشخصين لكل غرفة ويوجد بعض الغرف كبيرة لعدد 3 او 4 افراد
الا اننى اعتبرتها 4 اشخاص/غرفة للفندق كله على اساس ظروف حمل الذروة(peak Load)
فاصبحت محتاج لكمية هواء جديد بقيمة 15cfm X 4persons = 60cfm
فحسبتها انا Room Fresh Air = 70cfm
هذه ال 70 دخلت الغرفة لتجديد الهواء ولابد من سحب نفس الكمية من الغرفة فكيف نسحبها؟؟

قبل ذكر ذلك احب ان اوضح نقطة الا وهى ان ضغط غرفة النوم مطلوب ان يكون موجب (حتى لا يدخل للغرفة اى روائح من خارج الغرفة) وضغط الحمامات مطلوب ان يكون بالسالب(حتى لا يتسرب شىء من رائحة الحمام الى خارجه)

لذلك هذه ال 70سحبنا جزء منها من الحمام وجزء من باب الغرفة
واذا نظرنا الى مخطط تكييف المتكرر فسنجد ان كمية الهواء ال(fresh) الداخلة للغرفة 70cfm وكمية الهواء المسحوبة من خلال الحمامات 50cfm

ارجو من الله ان اكون قد وفيت واجبت السؤال المقصود
بالنسبة لباقى الاسئلة فللحديث بقية
وانا استأذن من حضراتكم الان لان عندى موعد مهم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> _اولا احييك بانك بدات تفتحى الملفات وتدرسى المشروع بجدية والدليل على ذلك هذه الاسئلة الدقيقة كصوت الحمام رغم اننا قد تركنا مرحلة حسابات الهاب من فترة الا ان مراجعتها واستخراج الملاحظات منها مهم جدا لتعميم الفوائد والاستفادة من المشروع للجميع وانا اولكم _





ابو بيدو قال:


> - بالنسبة لمعدل التهوية للشخص فانى اخذتها (15 cfm)
> وتم حساب عدد 4 افراد للغرفة رغم ان معظم غرف الفندق سريرين لشخصين لكل غرفة ويوجد بعض الغرف كبيرة لعدد 3 او 4 افراد
> الا اننى اعتبرتها 4 اشخاص/غرفة للفندق كله على اساس ظروف حمل الذروة(peak load)
> فاصبحت محتاج لكمية هواء جديد بقيمة 15cfm x 4persons = 60cfm
> ...


و تقول فى موضوعك عاوز بقتوع التصميم يراجعوه
يا راجل ده انت ما شاء الله عليك متمكن


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> ولا يهمك يا قمر
> المهم اننا وصلنا للمعلومة
> اما كيف
> m=k
> فالمقصود ان اى حرف منهم لو اتحط بجانب قيمة الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية هايشيل الاصفار الثلاثة اى بيقسم قيمة البى تى يو على الف


لا بقى 
لا
لا و الف لا 
احنا مش وصلنا ان ده وحدات اس اى و التانى و حدات اى بى (مع ان ده لا يطبق فى 
الوحدات المضاعفه يعنى اعرف اننا ممكن نقول كيلو متر و مللى متر بس عمرى ما سمعت عن كيلو قدم و لا مللى قدم ) تضعيف الوحدات فى ال ip سيستم بيبقى بوحده منفصله يعنى مش المتر فكتها سنتيمتر ولكن فكتها بوصه يعنى وحده باسم تانى يعنى موضوع ال m ده مش راكب معايا 
و بعدين هنفترض ان الكلام صح 
ازاى اقول ان الكيلو متر بيساوى زيزو متر و يبقى الكيلو = زيزو 
متركبش صح يعنى ازاى يبقى فيه نفس الوحدتين فى نفس النظام
حد يفهمنى لو كنت بتكلم غلط


----------



## ابوروميساء (16 يوليو 2009)

كل هذا جميل
0ربنا معك


----------



## emhdisam (16 يوليو 2009)

السادة الاعزاء فعلا موضوع ممتع و الاستفادة للجميع اود ان اسال سوال كيف اتحكم بضغط الفرفة و كيف احسب كميات الهواء الازمة لجعل الضغط موجب اوسالب و هل موجودة في المراجع لانني بحثت عليها كثيرا و لم اجدهاارجو التوضيح و الف شكر


----------



## emhdisam (16 يوليو 2009)

استاذنا الكبير و معلمنا لاحظت انك ركبت فير دمبر في مداخل الدكتات بس انا بعرف انها بتتركب في اماكن اختراق الدكتات للجدار اللي مانعة للحريق فير ريتي وول ياريت لوسمحت معلومات اكتر عن مكا ن هل في كل كل جدار مانع حرق نركب فير دمبر و الفرق بينوا و بين السموك دمبر و متى بيكون مو ترايز او عادي و ياريت معلومات عن سلوك النظام في حال الحريق و هل ممكن استعمال نظام الدكتات لضبط الدخان بركي بيكون المشروع شامل


----------



## ابو بيدو (17 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> لا بقى
> لا
> لا و الف لا
> احنا مش وصلنا ان ده وحدات اس اى و التانى و حدات اى بى (مع ان ده لا يطبق فى
> ...



بص يا ابو مانو يا عسل
انت ما بتتكلمشى غلط ولا حاجة
موضوع ان ال m=k ده مجازى يعنى هما ما بيساووش بعض لا رياضيا ولا فقهيا ولا حتى اكاديميا و علامة التساوى دى معناها بالنسبة لى انا كما فهمتها من كلام اخونا زيكو انها تعنى ان الحرفين دول بيؤدوا نفس الغرض اذا شفناهم جنب ال بى تى يووو انا بصراحة ما شفتش kbh فى حتة غير فى هذا الرابط http://deanzaemtp.googlepages.com/hvacsystems-spring2009.pdf
يمكن فيه حد تانى فى اى مكان بالعالم بيستخدم ال k علشان كده ذكرها
بس احنا بقى ولا كأننا شفناها


----------



## ابو بيدو (17 يوليو 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> الاخ ابو بيدو
> .................................................................................
> 2-بالنسبه للاضاءه هل تم اهمال SCHEDULE OF LIGHTING لانه باعتبار انه فندق ومفتوح طول الوقت ولا كيف ؟
> 
> ...



نستكمل الحديث:

2-بالنسبة للايت سكيديوال فهو فعلا كما ذكرت فهذا الفندق بالمنطقة المركزية اما المسجد النبوى بالمدينة المنورة وتقريبا لا يغلق انواره طوال العام 

3- بالنسبة لنوعية الحوائط فهذه اسماء افتراضية من قبل البرنامج ومن الممكن تغييرها وانا تركت اسم الجدار كما هو ولكن من الممكن تغيير قيم الطبقات تبعا لمكونات الجدار المستخدم ومن الممكن ايضا عمل اكثر من wall Type لاستخدامه حسب المكان الموجود فيه ، كما يمكننا اضافة او حذف طبقات الى الوول تايب
4- نعم بالضبط تم تجاهلهم لهذا السبب


----------



## هديل كريم (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا ابو بيدو شرحك كافي ووافي جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك من الطيبات عاجلها واجلها
واحنا بننتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يوليو 2009)

والله ياأبو بيدو عنجد جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fadi kabes (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننن جميعا على هذا التفاعل المتاز و المفيد


----------



## ابو بيدو (18 يوليو 2009)

emhdisam قال:


> استاذنا الكبير و معلمنا لاحظت انك ركبت فير دمبر في مداخل الدكتات بس انا بعرف انها بتتركب في اماكن اختراق الدكتات للجدار اللي مانعة للحريق فير ريتي وول ياريت لوسمحت معلومات اكتر عن مكا ن هل في كل كل جدار مانع حرق نركب فير دمبر و الفرق بينوا و بين السموك دمبر و متى بيكون مو ترايز او عادي و ياريت معلومات عن سلوك النظام في حال الحريق و هل ممكن استعمال نظام الدكتات لضبط الدخان بركي بيكون المشروع شامل



بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله
اخى الحبيب اسئلتك ممتازة و قيمة وشيقة ومفيدة :20: 
بس استأذنك ساجيبك عنها فى المشاركة القادمة حالا لانها فى اطار نظام التهوية


----------



## ابو بيدو (18 يوليو 2009)

*Ventilation System*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سنتكلم ان شاء الله عن نظام التهوية بالمبنى
بداية اود ان اوضح انواع دكتات الهواء (مجارى الهواء) المستخدمة بالمشروع ووظائفها حتى لا يحصل لبس عند البعض عند دراسة المخططات نظرا لتعدد انواعها وهى كالتالى:
مجارى الهواء المتجدد (Fresh Air Duct) وهى المسئولة عن تغذية المكان المكيف بالهواء المتجدد كغرف النوم بالمتكرر والطرقات وكذلك المطبخ والمغسلة ومواقف السيارات بالبدرومات ويركب عليها خانق حريق(Fire Damper) يغلق فى حالة الحريق حتى لا يزيد من اشعال النار وكذلك لعدم نقل الحريق الى اماكن اخرى ، واخر حجمى (Volume Damper) لزوم عملية موازنة الهواء

مجارى هواء العادم (Exhaust Air Duct) وهى التى من خلالها يتم سحب الهواء العادم من جميع الحمامات والبدرومات ويركب عليها خانق حريق(Fire Damper) يغلق فى حالة الحريق لعدم نقل الحريق الى اماكن اخرى ، واخر حجمى (Volume Damper) لزوم عملية موازنة الهواء

مجارى الدخان (Smoke Duct ) وهى مجارى خاصة لسحب الدخان وتعمل عند حدوث حالة حريق(Fire State) ويركب عليها خانق اوتوماتيك (Motorized Damper) يعمل باشارة من حساس الحريق (Smoke Detector) الموجود فى سقف الطرقات

مجارى الهواء المضغوط (Pressurized Air Duct) ومن خلالها يتم ضخ الهواء المضغوط الى سلالم الهروب فى حالة الحريق وكذلك ضخ الهواء المضغوط فى جميع المناطق(Fire Zones) حول المنطقة الموجود بها الحريق بجانبها وفوقها وتحتها ويركب عليها خانق اوتوماتيك (Motorized Damper) يعمل باشارة من حساس الحريق (Smoke Detector) الموجود فى سقف الطرقات .

مجارى هواء التغذية (Supply Air Duct) وهذا هو الدكت الراكب على ماكينات (FCU) وال(AHU) والمختص بتوصيل الهواء المكيف الى المنطقة المراد تكييفها ويتم تركيب خوانق حجمية على فرعات الدكت ويركب (Fire Damper) على وحدة المناولة فى اول الدكت من ناحية الماكينة

ملحوظة هامة:

اذا كان هناك دكت سوف يخترق جدار ما متجها من (Fire Zone) الى (Fire Zone) اخرى فلابد من تركيب (Fire Damper) فى المنطقة عند تلاقى الدكت مع الجدار ولا ننسى عمل فتحة كشف له فى الدكت لضبطه بعد حدوث حالة حريق وفائدته حتى لا ينقل لنا الحريق او الدخان من منطقة الى اخرى 

*طالما اتكلمنا على انواع الدكتات بالمرة نتكلم عن انواع المراوح المستخدمة بمشروعنا وهى كالتالى:

مراوح هواء فريش(Fresh Air Fan(FAF)) ويتم تركيبها على مجارى الهواء المتجدد ومجارى الهواء المضغوط

مراوح السحب (Exhaust Air Fan (EAF)) وبنركبها على مجارى الهواء العادم والدخان*

ومرفق لحضراتكم ملف اوتوكاد97 به صواعد دكتات مراوح التغذية 
Duct Riser Diagram

ويلاحظ ان نظام التهوية بالمبنى يتم عن طريق دكتات كلها تقريبا رأسية حتى لا نزحم الطرقات بالدكتات الافقية (وهى مزحومة لوحدها)
وان شاء الله المرة القادمة نتكلم عن حسابات الدكتات وكيفية حساب الضغط الاستاتيكى المطلوب للمروحة وكذلك ...
استأذنكم هاخش انام عشان تعبت اوى النهاردة

ارجو ممن لديه ملاحظة او استفسار ان لايبخل علينا به/ الاسئلة هى اللى بتتطلع المعلومات 

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ماجهلنا


----------



## zanitty (18 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو
انت فعلا مهندس
ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## هديل كريم (20 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقك ويسهل امرك في كل ما تنوي عليه يا ابو بيدو على هذا الشرح السلس 
نتمنى عليك تتوسع في هذا الموضوع اقصد التهويه والضغوط السالبه والموجبه وكيف نحصل عليها واختلاف التهويه اللي في الحمامات عن اللي في الغرف 
والله يوفقك ويحفظلك بيدو


----------



## محمد رسول (20 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك نريد الله يعينك


----------



## hsfarid (20 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز بيدو 
الله يوفقك ويسهل امرك يا ابو بيدو على هذا الشرح البسيط و الجميل و نتمنى عليك توسع الموضوع و ارسال جداول الكميات للمشروع و المواصفات و جداول توصيف الاجهزة عشان الموضوع يكون متكامل والله يوفقك ويحفظلك بيدو


----------



## هديل كريم (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا ابو بيدو
انا متابعه معاك موضوعك الشيق وانا بعد ما دخلت البيانات وصلت الان لمرحله استلام النتائج مثلك عبر التقارير لكن واجهتني مشكله اود ان اعرف ايه الحل ليها وايضا عندي استفسارات تخص هذي المرحله :
اولا-في فقره system في البرنامج وفي خانه sizing dataانت ذكرت في الملفات المرفقه انها computer generatedعند ادخال البيانات مثل ما انت ذكرت فأن خانه cooling supply temp.تكون مطفيه لا استطيع ادخال قيمتهاوبناءا على هذا فعند اظهار التقرير فأن البيانات الخاصه بzone sizing data واللي هي

1.supply air flow in cfm
2.ventilation in cfm

لا تظهر بالجدول مثل الفايل اللي انت ارفقته و الخاص بالتقرير 
فكيف العمل ؟وعند الذهاب لجعل الخيار على user definedطبعا تظهر خانهcooling supply temp.
واستطيع ان ادخل القيمه ولكن هذا سوف يتناقض مع تقريرك الذي مذكور فيه ان القيمه هي كومبيوتر جنيريتد بعدين اذا ادخلته حسب الخيار الثاني هل لازم انو اقوم بأدخال القيم المذكوره في فقره 1و 2 بنفسي واللي اظن انه ما يصير لانه اني اريد البرنامج انو يحسبلي هذي القيم بالذات صحيح ؟

ثانيا-قيمه cooling supply temp.نفسها ...كانت قيمتها 62 هل هذه القيمه اخذتها بناءا على كتالوجات للشركات العالميه مثل كاريير و يورك ...... الخ ام بناءا على ظروف التصميم المعرفه مسبقا للمشروع؟
ثالثا- نفس السؤال بالنسبه ل cooling thermostat stat تم اعطاء قيمه77 ل OCC و85 لUNOCC فهل تم اعطاء هذه القيمه حسب الجداول القياسيه ام بناءا على ظروف التصميم المعطاه مقدما
رابعا-هذا التقرير SPACE DESIGN LOAD SUMMRY دخيل الله كيف حصلت عليه ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما وارجو ان تكون الاسئله واضحه


----------



## abualyosser (20 يوليو 2009)

please consider the civil defence requirment befor you start .


----------



## نور محمد علي (20 يوليو 2009)

والله ياأبو بيدو معلم جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر منك المزيد ياأحلى ابو بيدو


----------



## vetch2006 (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا يابشمهندس مجهود رائع


----------



## vetch2006 (20 يوليو 2009)

انا بجد مش لاقي تعبير اقولة عن مجهودك يا باشمهندس ابو بيدو موضوع روعة ومعلومات قيمة 
وشكرا جميع المهندسين المشتركين في الموضوع بأراءهم المفيدة اكون شاكر لو تسمحوا لي ان اشترك في الموضوع
انا م/ رجب الروبي خريج شبرا 2008 اعمل بشركة مقاولات للتكييف المركزي


----------



## ابو بيدو (21 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ابو بيدو
> انت فعلا مهندس
> ما شاء الله عليك



والله يا ابو مانو يا حبيبى 
دى شهادة اعتز بيها



محمد رسول قال:


> بارك الله فيك نريد الله يعينك



جزاك الله خيرا واشكرك لمرورك الكريم



hsfarid قال:


> اخى العزيز بيدو
> الله يوفقك ويسهل امرك يا ابو بيدو على هذا الشرح البسيط و الجميل و نتمنى عليك توسع الموضوع و ارسال جداول الكميات للمشروع و المواصفات و جداول توصيف الاجهزة عشان الموضوع يكون متكامل والله يوفقك ويحفظلك بيدو



بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وحفظك الله اخى الكريم
ان شاء الله موجود وسارفعها تباعا



abualyosser قال:


> please consider the civil defence requirment befor you start .



_The civil defence requirment considered 
Thank U My Dear
_


----------



## zanitty (21 يوليو 2009)

ابو بيدو متعدد المواهب
مع العربى عربى و مع الانجليزى تلاقيه 
ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## ابو بيدو (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشاركة خاصة بأسئلة الاخت هديل كريم

السؤال الاول
اولا-في فقره system في البرنامج وفي خانه sizing dataانت ذكرت في الملفات المرفقه انها [computer generatedعند ادخال البيانات مثل ما انت ذكرت فأن خانه cooling supply temp.تكون مطفيه لا استطيع ادخال قيمتهاوبناءا على هذا فعند اظهار التقرير فأن البيانات الخاصه بzone sizing data واللي هي

1.supply air flow in cfm
2.ventilation in cfm

لا تظهر بالجدول مثل الفايل اللي انت ارفقته و الخاص بالتقرير 
فكيف العمل ؟وعند الذهاب لجعل الخيار على[ user definedطبعا تظهر خانهcooling supply temp.
واستطيع ان ادخل القيمه ولكن هذا سوف يتناقض مع تقريرك الذي مذكور فيه ان القيمه هي كومبيوتر جنيريتد بعدين اذا ادخلته حسب الخيار الثاني هل لازم انو اقوم بأدخال القيم المذكوره في فقره 1و 2 بنفسي واللي اظن انه ما يصير لانه اني اريد البرنامج انو يحسبلي هذي القيم بالذات صحيح ؟

*صلى على النبى (اللهـــــــــم صل وسلم وبارك على حبيبى رسول اللــــــــــــــــــه)*

قيمة ال Cooling supply tem استطيع ان اغيرها عن قيمتها الافتراضية من هذا المكان:
From Air System Properties >>> Common Data >> Common -Terminal Unit Data >> Design Supply Temp
وقيمتها الافتراضية (من البرنامج) هى (58F) بعد تغيير هذه القيمة فان تأثيرها لن يظهر فى ال zone sizing data الا بعد الضغط على (OK) ومن ثم عمل View Design Reports 
حيث ان هذا الامر يقوم بعمل كالكيوليشن للقيم المدخلة ، وبعد ذلك على طول ستظهر قيمة ال (cooling supply temp) وكذلك البيانا الاخرى المذكورة

السؤال الثانى:
ثانيا-قيمه cooling supply temp.نفسها ...كانت قيمتها 62 هل هذه القيمه اخذتها بناءا على كتالوجات للشركات العالميه مثل كاريير و يورك ...... الخ ام بناءا على ظروف التصميم المعرفه مسبقا للمشروع؟

قمت باخذها بناءا على ظروف التصميم المعرفة مسبقا كما قلت بالضبط


السؤال الثالث:
ثالثا- نفس السؤال بالنسبه ل cooling thermostat stat تم اعطاء قيمه77 ل OCC و85 لUNOCC فهل تم اعطاء هذه القيمه حسب الجداول القياسيه ام بناءا على ظروف التصميم المعطاه مقدما

هذه القيم افتراضية من البرنامج انا بس غيرت ال75 الى 77 دون قصد ال75 انسب طبعا ولكن هذا حسب الزوون التى ستكون فيها يعنى غرف النوم غير الريسيبشن غير المطبخ غير المغسلة...الخ واحنا ممكن نظبط لكل زوون درجاتها الخاصة بيها او نعملها all zone ....same

السؤال الرابع:
رابعا-هذا التقرير SPACE DESIGN LOAD SUMMRY دخيل الله كيف حصلت عليه ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما وارجو ان تكون الاسئله واضحه

*والله الاسئلة ممتازة وواضحة بس يعنى ايه كلمة دخيل الله ؟؟
وهذا التقرير مع باقى التقارير فى هذا المكان:
System Design Reports
واسمه هو Space Load Summry*

ارجو ان تكون الاجابة واضحة


----------



## ابو بيدو (21 يوليو 2009)

*تابع نظام التهوية*

فاكرين يا جماعة الخير ال 70cfm الداخلة الى غرف النوم كفريش اير 
احنا قلنا اننا بنحتاجهم علشان يجددوا هواء الغرفة عشان الناس تعرف تتنفس وقلنا ساعتها ان الشخص الواحد 15cfm يبقى الاربعة 60 واحنا حسبناها سبعين
طيب السبعين سى اف ام دول هاييجوا منيين ؟؟


طبعا كلنا عارفين انهم هيدخلوا الغرف عن طريق دكت الفريش القادم من المنور وداخل موصلهم للمنطقة خلف ال فان كويل يونت عشان يدخلوا الفان كويل يونت مع الراجع من الغرفة ثم الى كويل التبريد بالماكينة و منه الى الوول جريل الموجود بالغرفة....كلام جميل

وقلنا بردوا ان السبعين دول هاينسحب منهم 50 عن طريق حمام الغرفة والعشرين من باب الغرفة (وهنا احب انبهكم الى خطاء تم تداركه وهو ان السبعين سيتم سحبهم كلهم من الحمام عن طريق مروحة سحب العادم من الحمام ) وهذا ستجدونه واضحا بمخطط صواعد الدكتات

المهم نكمل الان انا عندى سبعين داخلين فريش وسبعين خارجين عادم ولكنه عادم ذو درجة حرارة منخفضة يعنى عادم بارد عن الجو الخارجى طب مش خسارة نرميه فى الجو ونضيع المجهود المبذول فى تبريده ؟؟ طبعا خسارة ....بس احنا فى ايدينا ايه نعمله؟؟؟

احنا فى مشروعنا ده مش هانرمى العادم البارد ده بقى ....هانستخدمه.......ازاى؟؟
هاناخد الهواء العادم قبل ما يدخل على مروحة السحب نمرره على نصف ملف عبارة عن مبادل حرارى (مواسير وريش) وبعد كده يدخل المروحة ومنه الى الهواء الطلق ، اما النصف الثانى من ملف المبادل الحرارى فنمرر عليه الهواء المتجدد اللى هاستخدمه لتهوية الغرف يعنى السبعين سى اف ام مضروبين فى عشرة ادوار بتاعت الفريش اير 

واذا كانت مروحة السحب 1400cfm يبقى المبادل هايكون اكبر بما يتناسب مع السى اف ام

*هذا المبادل ذى ما كلنا عارفين بيعمل عملية الاسترجاع الحرارى Heat Recovery 
ويسمى هذا المبادل الحرارى باسم Heat Pipe Heat Recovery (hphr)
ونحن نستخدمه فى مشروعنا تعويضا عن استخدام وحدات مناولة الهواء حيث فى نظام الاسترجاع الحرارى بنركب على مروحة الفريش ايير فلتر و ساند تراب لتنقية الهواء قبل دخوله الغرف*

وفائدة هذه العملية هى تبريد الهواء الجديد من درجة حرارة الجو الخارجى الى درجة حرارة اقل بحيث نخف الضغط على وحدة الفان كويل يونت
ومرفق لحضراتكم ملف به مخطط المراوح بالسطح
Roof Fan

ارحب باستفسارتكم :60:
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## usamaawad40 (21 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله على الهمه العاليه أخي أبو بيدو
والله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك من فضلو


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 يوليو 2009)

*Fan Friction Losses*

مشكور لمرورك الكريم اخى اسامة عوض

والان جاء دور حسابات دكتات المراوح
مرفق لكم ملفات حسابات كل من

Kitchen FanF

Fresh Air for floor 12000cfm

STAIR CASE PRESS 8400cfm

والباقية تاتى ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يوليو 2009)

*Fan Friction Losses*

السلام عليكم والله وبركاته
استكمالا لحسابات المراوح مرفق

700cfm Fresh Air Fan

1400cfm Fresh Air Fan

Ex. Smoke4000cfm

ولكم تحياتى...


----------



## vetch2006 (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخ ابو بيدو وجزاك الله خيرررررررررا واالامام دائمااااااا


----------



## emhdisam (24 يوليو 2009)

السيد ابو بيدو مشكور و الله يبارك فيك حابب اسئلك سؤال -كيف اخترت توزيع الزون للمناطق و و كيف التحكم بدرجة الحراة لها - لاحظت انك استخدمت درجة حرارة غرفة المحولات الكهربائية و المولدات الكهربائية بدرجة حرارة مشابهة لدرجة حرارة غرف الاستعمال الشخصي 77 فهرنهايت و هي لح تزيد من حمل التبريد كتير بينما هذه الاجهزة ممكن تعمل لغاية 104 درجة فهرنهيت - كذلك لاحظت انك ادخلت المطبخ في برنامج الهاب على انه مكيف و عادة المطبخ لايكيف و يتم سحب الهواء منه و اخيرا الف الف شكر على هالعمل المفيد للكل ( بتمنى الكل يستفيدوا خلي الامةالاسلامية تتقدم شي شوية )


----------



## emhdisam (24 يوليو 2009)

السيد ابو بيدوا اسف لاني عما كتر اسئلة - كيف بالامكان نامن ضغط موجب للمكان المكيف و سمعت لازم يكون بحدود 10 باسكال لمنع تسرب الهواء الخارجي هل هذا الحل صحيح
محيط الباب *عدد الابواب * خلوص الباب عادة 3 مم = مساحة الشق م2
كمية الهواءم3=0,853*مساحة الشق*جذر التربيعي للضغط(للي هوة 10 باسكال)
وكمية الهواء هي لازم مروحة الراجع ما تاخدها من المكان المكيف اجو التصحيح في حال وجود اخطاء 
و شكرا


----------



## emhdisam (24 يوليو 2009)

السيد ابو بيدوا المحترم انا بعمل بدبي و بتعرف الرطوبة النسبية كبيرة جدا تصل ل 75% او اكثر و عندي مشكلة اني لازم اتحكم برطوبة المكان المكيف ارجو اقتراح افضل الحلول في حال زيادة الرطوبة او نقصان الرطوبة --- الاستشاري طالب مني كيفية التحكم بالرطوبة و دوخني 
و الف شكر


----------



## usamaawad40 (25 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم ابو بيدو
الله يجزيك الخير على تعبك معنا وازا ممكن طلب صغيرون
اذا في مجال تخبرني حسابات smoke يعني اذا عندك اكسل شيت للحسابات او طريقه الحسابات وبكون ممنونك كتير كتير وشكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله موضوع متميز 
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب ابو بيدو
ولو ممكن تضيف مرفق للقوانين المستخدمه في البرنامج لحساب الاحمال


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 يوليو 2009)

*Fan Friction Losses*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احييكم اخوانى المتابعين للموضوع واسف للتاخير لظروف خاصة بعملى
ولا يوجد عندى نت بالعمل 
وانا اخذت كوبى من المشاركات وهاقراها وانا فى الشغل للرد ان شاء الله

واستكمالا لحسابات مراوح التهوية مرفق اخر ملف لاخر مروحة

Exh. Smoke2000cfm

ومرفق ايضا شوية تفاصيل اتوكاد عن تكييف المشروع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## hsfarid (26 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز بيدو 
رجاء ارفاق جداول الكميات و كراسة المواصفات و جداول توصيف المعدات للمشروع 
تحياتى الى شخصك الكريم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (28 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز ابو بيدو
لقد قمت بالحسابات على برنامج الهاب ولكن الارقام بتطلع معايا غريبه شويه وغير ارقامك خالص
فارجو منك ارفاق بلوك للهاب للحسابات


----------



## م/عادل حسن (28 يوليو 2009)

اخى ابو بيدو مرفق مع هذه المشاركه ارشيف للهاب للحسابات اللى انا عملتها
فارجو منك مراجعتها سريعا وياريت تشوف الغلط فين وتقولنا عليه
انا عارف ان فتره الحسابات انتهت ولكنى لم ادخل الموضوع من بدايته 
ولكن حرام ان يكون فيه موضوع زى دا ومنستفدش منه


----------



## م/عادل حسن (28 يوليو 2009)

معذرا الملف مرفق
الحسابات اللى طلعتلى هى 256 طن تبريد للمبنى كاملا
:11::11::11:
وياريت تبعت ارشيف الهاب للحسابات اللى انت عملتها


----------



## ابو بيدو (28 يوليو 2009)

emhdisam قال:


> السيد ابو بيدو مشكور و الله يبارك فيك حابب اسئلك سؤال -كيف اخترت توزيع الزون للمناطق و و كيف التحكم بدرجة الحراة لها - لاحظت انك استخدمت درجة حرارة غرفة المحولات الكهربائية و المولدات الكهربائية بدرجة حرارة مشابهة لدرجة حرارة غرف الاستعمال الشخصي 77 فهرنهايت و هي لح تزيد من حمل التبريد كتير بينما هذه الاجهزة ممكن تعمل لغاية 104 درجة فهرنهيت - كذلك لاحظت انك ادخلت المطبخ في برنامج الهاب على انه مكيف و عادة المطبخ لايكيف و يتم سحب الهواء منه و اخيرا الف الف شكر على هالعمل المفيد للكل ( بتمنى الكل يستفيدوا خلي الامةالاسلامية تتقدم شي شوية )



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لتوزيع الزونات فانا باختار الغرف المتشابهة فى ظروف درجات حرارتها المطلوبة (Temperature set point) واتعامل معها كزوون واحدة وذلك اخنصارا عن انى ادخل كل غرفة كزوون مستقلة (هذا الكلام على الهاب) واما كيفية التحكم فى درجة حرارة الزوون (طبقا لسؤالك) فانا هنا فى هذا المشروع لا اتحكم فى درجات حرارة زوونز ولكن كل غرفة او بمعنى اصح كل وحدة (fcu) لها وحدة تحكم فى الحرارة والهواء خاصة بها وهى الثرموستات
ملحوظة:
مفهوم الزوون بيختلف حسب نظام التكييف الذى انفذه بمعنى انه فى حالة استخدام وحدات مناولة هواء لتكييف عدة غرف فانه يتم تقسيم المكان الى مناطق بعدد وحدات المناولة بحيث تكون كل منطقة او زوون تحتوى على مجموعة غرف لها نفس ظرووف التكييف (كدرجة حرارة) ذلك لان التحكم فى درجة حرارة وحدة المناولة سوف ينعكس على جميع الغرف المستفيدة من هذه الماكينة فى نفس الوقت الا اذا كنت استخدم نظام الvav او استخدم Duct Heater للتحكم فى حرارة بعض الغرف حسب احتياجى
اما فى حالة استخدام اف سى يووو فان الامر يختلف حيث انى استطيع التحكم فى كمية هواء وفى حرارة كل ماكينة على حدة وفى هذه الحالة اقدر اقول ان كل مكان به ماكينة يعتبر زوون
بالنسبة لتكييف المطبخ فهذا اختيارى يرجع فيه الى حسب طلب السيد المالك او ممثل المالك من مكتب التصميم وعلى فكرة انا كان رايى كده بردوا انه تهوية فقط ولكن نظرا لارتفاع درجات الحرارة فى دول الخليج ما ينفعشى تقول مكان بدون تكييف اللهم الا الحمامات .


----------



## zanitty (28 يوليو 2009)

حمد الله على سلامتك ابو بيدو و مبروك فك الحصار 
ايه بقى اللى كان حصلان 
خطا مطبعى مش كده


----------



## ابو بيدو (29 يوليو 2009)

الله يسلمك يا ابو مانو
متشكريين ياعم ومانجيلكش فى حاجة وحشة
هو الظاهر انو كان تشابه اسماء
ربنا يستر علينا وعليكم والمسلمين جميعا


----------



## ابو بيدو (29 يوليو 2009)

emhdisam قال:


> السيد ابو بيدوا اسف لاني عما كتر اسئلة - كيف بالامكان نامن ضغط موجب للمكان المكيف و سمعت لازم يكون بحدود 10 باسكال لمنع تسرب الهواء الخارجي هل هذا الحل صحيح
> محيط الباب *عدد الابواب * خلوص الباب عادة 3 مم = مساحة الشق م2
> كمية الهواءم3=0,853*مساحة الشق*جذر التربيعي للضغط(للي هوة 10 باسكال)
> وكمية الهواء هي لازم مروحة الراجع ما تاخدها من المكان المكيف اجو التصحيح في حال وجود اخطاء
> و شكرا



بالنسبة لضغط الهواء الموجب بالغرفة فهو يندرج ضمن عملية ال (Pressurization )

 وهى عملية التحكم فى ضغط الهواء بالغرف فعندما تفتح باب غرفة ما ووجدت الهواء يخرج من الغرفة الى الخارج فهذه الغرفة تحت ضغط موجب (positive pressure ) والعكس اذا احسست بان الهواء يدخل الى الغرفة فهذه الغرفة تحت تأثير ضغط سلبى (negative pressure).

وهذا الموضوع يؤخذ بعناية عند تصميم المستشفيات للتحكم فى ضغط هواء غرف تسمى بالغرف النظيفة وكذلك الغير نظيفة وغرف العزل حتى لا تنتقل العدوى منها الى الخارج وكذلك غرف العناية المركزة والعمليات والمعامل خاصة الكيميائية وما شابه 
يوجد بالملتقى موضوع عن الغرف النظيفة 
واليك هذا الموقع الذى يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع

http://www.engr.psu.edu/AE/iec/abe/control/isolation.asp

مروحة الراجع تاخذ الهواء من المكان المكيف وتعيده الى الماكينة مرة اخرى
اما مروحة العادم فتسحب من اى مكان وفى مشروعنا بتسحب مروحة العادم من الحمام لتهوية الغرفة وتهوية الحمام كذلك ثم ترمى ما تسحبه الى الجو


----------



## ابو بيدو (29 يوليو 2009)

adelhassan قال:


> معذرا الملف مرفق
> الحسابات اللى طلعتلى هى 256 طن تبريد للمبنى كاملا
> :11::11::11:
> وياريت تبعت ارشيف الهاب للحسابات اللى انت عملتها



اتفضل يا اخى ارشيف الهاب وراجعه انت بارك الله فيك لانى والله ما فاضى :1:
وفى انتظار ملاحظاتكم  :d

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## zanitty (29 يوليو 2009)

و ده مين ده اللى يتسجرى يعمل اسمه شبه اسمك 
المهم حمد الله ع السلامه و نورت المنتدى من تانى و عدت لاقوى موضوعات 2010


ابو بيدو قال:


> الله يسلمك يا ابو مانو
> متشكريين ياعم ومانجيلكش فى حاجة وحشة
> هو الظاهر انو كان تشابه اسماء
> ربنا يستر علينا وعليكم والمسلمين جميعا


----------



## emhdisam (29 يوليو 2009)

الخ ابو بيدوا الف شكر فعلا دروس مفيدة و انا مبتدا بالتكييف و اتعرض لكثر من هذه الاسئلة


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على الملف وجارى مراجعته وانشاء الله نتعلم منه


----------



## هديل كريم (1 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ ابو بيدو
الحمد لله على العوده الحميده وحفظك الله لاهلك وعائلتك ووفقك وجزاك خيرا لخلقك الكريم ونفسك الطيبه 
كنت مشغوله الايام اللي راحت بس انا رجعت لمتابعه هذا الموضوع الشيق الذي لا نستطيع ان نتركه لفائدته الكبيره وان شاء الله نتواصل معاك بس محتاجه اقرا الملفات اللي انت رفعتها بخصوص التهويه 
وان شاء الله لنا عوده بالاسئله بعد ما نقرا الملفات


----------



## emhdisam (2 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر معلم ابو بيدوا عمل رائع بتمنى تزيد و تحمى المشاركات اكتر


----------



## I_JABIA (3 أغسطس 2009)

اليلام عليكم ربي يعونكم 
عندي سؤال
ماهو نظام التكييف المستعمل او سوف يستعمل للفندق؟


----------



## emhdisam (4 أغسطس 2009)

السيد ابو بيدوا المحترم سؤال عند حساب معامل انتقال الحرارة هل يتم حساب مواد السقف المستعار و سماكة الهواء


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (4 أغسطس 2009)

أخي العزيز أبوبيدو ملفات ألاوتوكاد لم تفتح معي ياترى إيه السبب و ما هو الحل أرجو الرد بسرعه


----------



## هديل كريم (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ ابو بيدو صارلك فتره ماكو ان شاء الله المانع خير تعودنا على مشاركاتك الرائعه ان شاء الله نسمع منك عن قريب


----------



## م/عادل حسن (11 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ ابو بيدو لعل المانع خير انشاء الله
واحنا فى انتظارك تكمل موضوعك يابطل


----------



## fadi kabes (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عن امة الأسلام اجمعين


----------



## magdyy1973 (17 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة ولكن هل هناك من طريقة لفتح ملفات الأوتوكاد على إصدار أقدم ؟


----------



## magdyy1973 (17 أغسطس 2009)

عفوا ً 
الملف المرفق في المشاركة السابقة هو ملف نصي لكل المشاركات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وحضراتكم بخير وامن وسعادة

اعتذر لغيابى عن الملتقى لعطل فنى بشبكة الانترنت لدى
واشكر كل من سأل عنى اثناء الغياب وان شاء نواصل الموضوع



fadi kabes قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا عن امة الأسلام اجمعين



جزانا واياك اخى الحبيب




magdyy1973 قال:


> الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة ولكن هل هناك من طريقة لفتح ملفات الأوتوكاد على إصدار أقدم ؟






ءابراهيم علي قال:


> أخي العزيز أبوبيدو ملفات ألاوتوكاد لم تفتح معي ياترى إيه السبب و ما هو الحل أرجو الرد بسرعه



اخوانى الاعزاء ملفات الاوتوكاد المرفوعة بالاصدار 1997 فهل ترغبوها باصدار اقدم؟اذا نعم فكم الاصدار المطلوب؟


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 أغسطس 2009)

magdyy1973 قال:


> عفوا ً
> الملف المرفق في المشاركة السابقة هو ملف نصي لكل المشاركات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع القيم



جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الحبيب على هذا المجهود المحمود
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 أغسطس 2009)

هديل كريم قال:


> الاخ ابو بيدو صارلك فتره ماكو ان شاء الله المانع خير تعودنا على مشاركاتك الرائعه ان شاء الله نسمع منك عن قريب





adelhassan قال:


> الأخ ابو بيدو لعل المانع خير انشاء الله
> واحنا فى انتظارك تكمل موضوعك يابطل



جزاكم الله خيرا 
والحمد لله المانع كان خيرا


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 أغسطس 2009)

I_JABIA قال:


> اليلام عليكم ربي يعونكم
> عندي سؤال
> ماهو نظام التكييف المستعمل او سوف يستعمل للفندق؟



Air Coold Chillers
Air Coold Chillers


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 أغسطس 2009)

emhdisam قال:


> السيد ابو بيدوا المحترم سؤال عند حساب معامل انتقال الحرارة هل يتم حساب مواد السقف المستعار و سماكة الهواء



لا لم ادخل مواد السقف فى حساباتى وباعتبره غير موجود


----------



## حمودي عموري (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الكبير وجزاك الله خيرا 
انا من المتابعين لمشروعك واتمنى ان تكمل جميلك وتنزل تصميم و حسابات منظومة الانابيب المياه المثلجة وهل هي من نوع ترجيع مباشر ام عكسي


----------



## مؤيد غازي (23 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو بيدو فعلا قد بذلت مجهودا مميزا جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## نور محمد علي (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم انشاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير يااخي ابو بيدو الحبيب الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## starting (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير ويا ريت تكمل جميلك معانا وتكمل المشروع بكل تفاصيله احنا في امس الحاجة للاستفاده من خبرة سيادتك


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (26 أغسطس 2009)

الفاضل أبو بيدو 
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العرض الشيق
لي سؤال يا أخي : أريد معرفة متي يحتاج الchiller الي طلمبات ثانوية و كيف يتم عمل selection سواء للطلمبات الأبتداية أو الطلمبات الثانوية 
و شكرا جزيلا ليك يا غالي


----------



## نور محمد علي (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخوي الحبيب ابو بيدو عندي سؤال الك ولكل الاعضاء الاخوة ارجو منكم ان تزودوني بمخططات رمزية اي كيفية التوصيل بين الوحدات لكل انواع انظمة التكييف طبعا النظام يكون كامل يعني كما يكون في الطبيعة يعني اكتر كي اوضح التوصيل الكامل بين كل وحدات النظام مع شرح مبسط لطريقة عمل النظام ارجو ان تكونو قد فهمتم ماذا اعني والشكر المسبق لك الاخوة


----------



## حسام محمد (27 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله عليكون 
موفقين والى الامام


----------



## عليما (27 أغسطس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> على فكره يا ابو بيدو
> ده افضل موضوع اتعمل فى ملتقى التكيف منذ انشؤه بجد و يا ريت اخونا ابنن العميد يثبت لنا الموضوع ده ع الاقل لحد ما ينتهى




*كلام مظبوط مليون الميه*​


----------



## emhdisam (28 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام و جميع المسلمين بخير السيد ابو بيدوا المحترم شكرا لك على الاجابات بخصوص السقف السمتعار و ان لايدخل بالحساب في معامل نقل الحرارة و كل الاجابات الاخرى لكن بقي سوال 
الرطوبة النسبية كبيرة جدا تصل ل 75% او اكثر و عندي مشكلة اني لازم اتحكم برطوبة المكان المكيف ارجو اقتراح افضل الحلول في حال زيادة الرطوبة او نقصان الرطوبة​
ارجو ان اتلقي اية اجابة علية


----------



## emhdisam (28 أغسطس 2009)

اقترح ان يتم اكمال كافة نواحي هذا المشروع و الاخذ بعين الاعتبار اية ملاحظات للسادة اعضاء المنتدى و تثبيت الموضوع و ان امكن البدء بمخططات ال شوبدراوين


----------



## hsfarid (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل أبو بيدو 
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العرض الشيق
لي طلب رجاء ارسال جداول الكميات و المواصفات للمشروع حيث من الواضح انه بة مبادل حرارى و ..... 
من فضلك ارسالها 
مع تحياتى


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لسة عاوزين نكمل المشروع معاك للاخر وياريت اى فرصه تدخل فيها على النت وتلاقى ردود الناس دى 
تعرف ان الناس مستنيه بقية مشروعك علشان كلنا نستفيد ونشارك لحد الاخر

ومنتظرين الصحى والحريق للمشروع كمان


----------



## haabbas (17 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks for your efforts and we are waiting the chilled water piping and pump hesd calculations as well as Fire fighting and plumbing Hydraulics..Many thanks in advance...


----------



## zanitty (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنيابه عن ابو بيدو احب اقو لكم انه نزل يقضى اجازه العيد فى مصر و راجع بعد العيد و ان شاء الله هيحاول يحل مشكله النت اللى عنده


----------



## حسام الدينن (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ي ابو بيدو
انت بجد اسلوب شرحك جيد جدا 
بس ي ريت التكملة 
نريد باللة عليك مذكرة حسابية كاملة لجميع الأفرع
تكيف - شبكات الماء المثلجة - صرف - تغذية


----------



## khalloudee (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لو تسمح اخي البرنامج الذي حسبت عليه ال static head للمراوح fans


----------



## amir_azab2000 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

that subject is very useful


----------



## حيو الأسد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور مشكور انا مشروعي التخرج على تدفءة وتكييف فندق في اللاذقية في سورية ساعدني جزاك الله خير وما تقطعنا


----------



## ححخخهه (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر و تقدير الى الاخ ابو بيدو و الى كافة الاخوان المشاركين 
جزاكم االله خير


----------



## O.H.T.L (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا جميعاً و عن كل حرف كتبته في هذا الموضوع الرائع 

بارك الله فيك و نحن بإنتظار تكملة المشروع.


----------



## eng. Aiman (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you


----------



## eng. Aiman (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اووووووووووووووووووووووووه مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سمير شربك (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخ أبو بيدو على الجهود الرائع والذي فيه خير للجميع 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## اراس الكردي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر يا اخ ابو بيدو على الموضوع وعلى الجهود الجبارة الي بذلتها في هذا الموضوع


----------



## م/وفاء (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك في هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك والله افدتنا جدا


----------



## كندي يونس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف الف مليون شكر على كل الي اشتركو في هدا الموضوع الرائع وارجو الاستمرار في هده المشاريع وارجو ان تكون من نوع مكيفات البكاج على الفلل والمحلات التجارية ومشكورييييييين جميعا


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ولكافة الاخوان الذين ساهموا في اخراج هذا الموضوع بهذه الصورة البهية...بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## issam.alhiti (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، وكل عام وانت بخير 
سنتواصل دوما بالمرفقات

عصام الهيتي


----------



## issam.alhiti (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا دوما لكل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع وبحق انه ممتع جدا ويستحق المتابعة وبهذه المناسبة ( عيد الاضحى) كل عام وانتم بالف خير للاخوة الاعضاء وللاخوة الجدد اعاده عليكم باليمن والبركة وحسن الايمان.

اخوكم عصام الهيتي


----------



## ahmed2030 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رعسشم (26 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssss a lot


----------



## eng_taha_a (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف ايه المقصود بالمربع الموجود باللون الابيض ومقسوم الى 4 اجزاء مكتوب داخلها 
f-1
w-1
c-2
s-2


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و مشكور ياسيدي و نتطلع لتوابع الزلزال


----------



## hsfarid (12 فبراير 2010)

ياخوة نحن منتظرين الصحى والحريق للمشروع كمان


----------



## حسام محمد (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم للجميع 
بعتذر لأني ماعم اقدر واكب خطواتك أبو بيدو الغالي بس متل ما بتعرف عم اخدم عسكرية 
بس كل ما اجي بحاول اني اتواصل معكون 
سلامي الك وللجميع . طبعا ما بنسا حبيبي زانيتي والاخ زيكو وخالد العسيلي والجميع 
الف تحية وسلام


----------



## درش2010 (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## zanitty (14 فبراير 2010)

حسام محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم للجميع
> بعتذر لأني ماعم اقدر واكب خطواتك أبو بيدو الغالي بس متل ما بتعرف عم اخدم عسكرية
> بس كل ما اجي بحاول اني اتواصل معكون
> سلامي الك وللجميع . طبعا ما بنسا حبيبي زانيتي والاخ زيكو وخالد العسيلي والجميع
> الف تحية وسلام


و الله يا حسام وحشتنا
هى الخدمه العسكريه بتاعتك دى 12 سنه و اللا ايه 
يا ابنى انت بقالك زماااااااااااااااان فى الخدمه دى


----------



## eng_ammarsh (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
وانك يا ابو بيدو وحشتنا وان اختفيت بدنا انكمل معك للاخر 
*ياخوة نحن منتظرين الصحى والحريق للمشروع كمان*​


----------



## eng_ammarsh (20 فبراير 2010)

*ياخوة نحن منتظرين الصحى والحريق للمشروع كمان*​


----------



## adel fawzi (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## أبو أسحاق (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأسال الله أن يتقبل منا ومنك


----------



## بن سلة (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالله عليكم أين هذا الشاب الرائع أبو بيدو
سؤالي خاصة لل qu
زيكو/زانيتي
أظنهم أصدقاؤه
خاصة وأنه لمح لمشكلة تشابه أسماء يواجهها
أتمنى أن يكون بخير وأن يعود الينا سليما معافى


----------



## mostafaa (30 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت يا هندسة ترفع الملفات تانى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## majdnora (10 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكنك تزويدنا بملفات الصحي والحريق ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محب الحرمين (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا واتمني رؤيتكم بالمدينة يا ابا بيدو


----------



## فهدالادهم (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشرف شرف (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
أرجو من الاخوه المشرفين معرفه اخبار ابو بيدو والاطمئنان عليه


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 يوليو 2010)

أين أنت يا أخى
لعل غيابك عنا لخير

جزاك الله عنا خيراً​


----------



## mech_mahmoud (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ابو بيدو


----------



## جمال بدير (24 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع و جزاك الله خيرا خيرا 
يمكنك استكماله بكراسة الشروط و المواصفات
و كذا ارفاق شبكة الحريق و المياه و الصرف الصحي
و تعليمات النركيب و الاستلام و بداية التشغيل و الصيانة
و اعتقد ان هذه هي اقوي مشاركة في المنتدي
تحياتي و تمنياتي بالتوفيق و استكمال المسيرة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يوليو 2010)

بلرك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ابو بيدو بارك الله لكما وحفظكما في كنفه ورعايته واراك منه كل خير و بر و قرةعين وولد يدعولك بعد عمر طويل 
انا استمتعت بمشروعك و لو تكمل جميلك و تضع لنا نماذج وثائق المشروع من طلبات اعتماد و اختبار و معاينة ومرئيات و نقط الخلاف بين المخططات التعاقدية و التنفيذبة و اشياء اخري ليست حاضرة في ذهني اآن 
جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك لك في عطاياه
و دائما استاذ و متميز و محبوب 
لكم تقديري و محبتي و تهنئتي لكم على الموضوع المدرسة و لو انها جاءت متأخرة لأني كنت اسعي لعمل مماثل لكن سبقتني في الخير جزاكم الله كل خير ويشرفني لو اذنت لي ان اضم هذه الفايلات ضمن سي دي و اشياء اخري اقوم بتجميعها من اعمال سابقة و حالية لتوزع مع كتابي المرجع العملي في اعمال التكببف المركزي 
و الشكر و التقدير موصولان للاخوة المشرفين الذين اعادو الموضوع الي الصدارة


----------



## ابو بيدو (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احبتى فى الله
اولا ... اقدم لكم شديد اعتذارى لعدم التواصل معكم خلال الفترة الماضية
ثانيا... اشكر بشدة كل من شارك ولو بكلمة فى الموضوع
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على السؤال
وارجوا من الله ان نتواصل مرة اخرى لتعويض فترة التوقف الطويلة
والتى كانت بسبب انشغالى وبعدى عن النت
والى لقاء ان شاء الله
احبكم فى الله


----------



## marid (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على المجهود ونرجو استكمال الشرح


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة الغثيث (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المهندس محمد على هذا الموضوع القيم 
ولكن انا بحاجة للمخططات


----------



## nisreen1001 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع الشيق وأرجو منك المتابعة في الصحي والحريق لأنني بالنسبة للتكييف ليس عندي أي مشكلة بالحسابات ولكن أنا لا استخدم الهاب في حساباتي فهو غير شائع في بلدي ولكن استخدم صفحات اكسل مبرمجة تبعاً للمعادلات المستخدمة في الدراسة الأكاديمية التي هي بالتأكد تعتمد على الآشرى آخذين بعين الاعتبار الشروط التصميمية الداخلية والخارجية بالنسبة لكل منطقة.


----------



## mido2012 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اولا بشكر المهندس محمد علي الموضوع الجميل وعلي مجهوداته وتعاونه
ثانيا انا طالب في رابعة ميكانيكا قوي مشروع تخرجي هو bms
والدكتور مكلفني بالجزء الخاص ب plumping والمصاعد الكهربية 
وانا لسا بجمع عنه معلومات فياريت لو حد من الاخوة الاعضاء عنده اي معلومات يفيدنا وخصوصا عن المصاعد
واكون شاكر ليه جدا​


----------



## سلام على سلام (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

أستاذنا الكريم : طال غيابك ليه يالغالي
انت اتحسدت واللا ايه 
عافاك الله من كل كرب و حفظكم من عين و لمز كل حاسد 
أعيذك بكلمات الله التامات من شرخلقه أجمعين 
في انتظار عودتكم الميمونة


----------



## تامربهجت (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو بيدو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احبتى فى الله
> اولا ... اقدم لكم شديد اعتذارى لعدم التواصل معكم خلال الفترة الماضية
> ثانيا... اشكر بشدة كل من شارك ولو بكلمة فى الموضوع
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المشروع الرائع وننتظر استكماله
لعل المانع خير وننتظر عودتك الى المنتدى قريبا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي علي هذا الموضوع وعلي هذا الجهد وعلي الوقت وعلي هذا الصبر
ثانيا لك ان تتخيل انني عندما امر علي المشاركات كنت ببقى خايف انها تكون اخر صفحة للموضوع حتي لا ينتهي الموضوع من جماله والمعلومات القيمة التي تتساقط من هذة الشجرة المثمرة
ارجوا من الله عز وجل ان يبارك لك في الوقت وترجع الينا مرة اخري


----------



## م. يامن خضور (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً بعدد حبات المطر 

أتمنى أن تكون بخير 

ننتظر عودتك بالسلامة


----------



## وائل البرعى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووور أخي


----------



## ronaldomedo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع والى الامام دائما
وياريت الموضوع يكمل للنهايه لانه مفيد جدا
ولعل سبب التاخير خير باذن الله


----------



## EN_ISLAM (11 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم والله نكون مشكورين جدا جدا لو حضرتك تتكرم بس وتنزل مذكرة بكل حسابات التكييف تكون مشكور جدا


----------



## EN_ISLAM (11 ديسمبر 2010)

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتم علما على اخيه المسلم طوق به يوم القيامة 
يجماعة أى معلومة محدش يبخل بيها


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
الف شكر


----------



## goor20 (28 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## abdelrhman86 (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اود ان اشكر من قام وساهم على هذا الموضوع الشيق ولكن لاحد تطرق الى استخدام التدفئه المركزيه او central domestic hot water ssytem with circulation line 
ان شاء الله ساقوم بعمل هذا المشروع على اساس علمى وسوف اوافيكم بالحسابات ولكنى اود ن اقول ان هذا المشروع ينبغى ان تكون فى احد الادوار الوسطى technical room


----------



## Emas (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكور كتير


----------



## المهندس20010 (18 أبريل 2011)

شباب هذا رابط عشان التحويلات http://www.unitconversion.org/


----------



## hogr (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ahmad saadi (18 أبريل 2011)

رهيييييب


----------



## welding eng (25 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير يا استاذ يا كبير .... تحياتي


----------



## MOHAMED ELBARBARY (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
كيف يتم تحديد fire zone بالمستشفيات العامه هل حسب درجه المخاطر بالمكان اوحسب الوظيفه التشغيليه لكل قسم عمليات -عزل - مطابخ- مغاسل-انفاق شبكات غازات طبيه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الزناتى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=139967#ixzz1eCakTlM4


الله الله 
انا منتظر الرسومات ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed samy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل جيد


----------



## mech eng2 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً...


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا جهد كبير جدا جدا يا شباب


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 أبريل 2012)

جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الطيب الجميل الرائع


----------



## ben_sala7 (5 أبريل 2012)

والله انا بقول ان اللى انت بتعمله ده كتير علينا 
براحه علينا شويه لنتعود على كده
والف مليون شكر ع الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## المهندس الحالم (5 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الكبير ده *​


----------



## ben_sala7 (9 أبريل 2012)

بس فى مشكله انا مش عارف استخدم الارشيف


----------



## drmady (10 أبريل 2012)

مشكور يااخى او بيدو بجد شغل جميل جدا واسلوب ممتع فى الشرح وننتظر الباقية والمزيد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## darshoo (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكور جدا والله يباركلك على هذه المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## زياد حمو (5 مايو 2012)

مجهود رائع ومتميز الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ghost man (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## boughandora (24 مايو 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع وجعل الله لك بكل حرف اجر ومغفرة ذنب وزادك في علمك ودينك


----------



## emhdisam (25 مايو 2012)

كيف حسبت معدل تسرب الهواء ب 5 مرات تبديل بالساعة و لماذا اخترت heavy work للاشخاص


----------



## الهندسة إبداع (29 مايو 2012)

أنا أول مرة أدخل أشوف الموضوع، طبعاً نزلت كل الملفات وأستشعر أن جهدأً عظيماً قد بذل فيها وغاية نبيلة للاستاذ المهندس بارك الله فيه وحفظه من كل سوء جعلته يشرك الجميع لينتفع الكل بهذا العمل. طبعاً ما استطعت ترك الموضوع من بدايته إلى نهايته حتى انتهيت منه.
أخوة فضلاء شاركو بهذه الموضوع القيم دخلوا قلوبنا قبل عقولنا لكن أين هم الآن، أسأل الله أن يكونوا بخيرن، ويطمئنونا عليهم بالأخص أبو بيدو البطل ولا أنتقص مكانة الآخرين. تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووور
الموضوع كبيررر ويستحق الثناء الجزيل


----------



## khaled001133 (30 مايو 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي على المعلومات القيمه
وان شاء الله نستفيد منكم في الحسابات الميكانيكيه 

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
يا اخي الكريم اذا حصلت فرصة عمل في مجال التصميم والدراسات من مذكرات حسابيه للتكييف والحريق......................الخ اخبرني لاني ابحث عن عمل خارج وقت الدوام في مجال الدراسات والاستشارات الهندسيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ELSAID THABET (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير ولعل الغياب يكون بسبب خير ان شاء الله


----------



## younis najjar (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m.abd (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود كبير جزاك الله خير وشكرا لهذه الهمة العالية التي نتمنى بها اكمال الموضوع

فالافضل من المعروف اتمامه 

وشكرا


----------



## halacivil (1 يناير 2013)

ياربي فين الصحي بعد ماوصلت للصفحة ال 30 ومش لاااقيته بد كنت هعيط دة أنا اتعشمت جاامد ياريت تكملوا الموضوع ربنا يازيكم كل خير
نفسي حد يعمل معانا الصحي والحريق
ان شاء الله كل يوم 10 دقايق مش أكتر


----------



## iNkHeArT (1 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
ربنا يجازيك خير ويعطيك بكل حرف استفدنا منه حسنات انت وكل الاخوه الكرام المشاركين في هذا الموضوع


----------



## عباس غوبر (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (3 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fuadmidya (4 يناير 2013)

شکرا


----------



## romah (4 يناير 2013)

اخي ابو بيدو/الله يعطيك الف عافيه- في المشاركة رقم 182 ملف وين رار المرفق ما يفتح واسف على الازعاج


----------



## medoo00o (9 يناير 2013)

بجد ياريت تكمل


----------



## ta wfeek2009 (9 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## mahmood mrbd (10 يناير 2013)

شكر كبير للاخ المهندس ابو ميدو الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك. الله يعطيك على قد نيتك (انما الاعمال بالنيات)والله بعد ما فنحت الملفات لان دخلت على الموضوع متاخر لكن لم اجد احد اعطى معلومات من خلال هذه المشاركات بهذا القدر وحسن النيه وماذا نتكلم اخي لا نعطيك حق قدرك فانت صاحب فضل على الجميع ...نقول رفع الله قدرك وشانك وفتح لك من اوسع ابوابه لانك تستحق الواحد يدعو لك الله يحفظك ويجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## mahmood mrbd (10 يناير 2013)

ارجو اكمل مابدأت


----------



## HVAC2013 (23 أبريل 2013)

بجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقكم لما فيه الخير واكرمك الله وزادك من علمه ووفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## nofal (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mohamed hasan (28 أبريل 2013)

هديل كريم قال:


> عندي سؤال اخر اذا سمحت
> ما هي وحده mbh الى ماذا ترمز والطن كم يساوي mbh


وحدة mbh تساوى 1000btu


----------



## HVAC2013 (26 مايو 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## لذة غرام (26 مايو 2013)

وفقكم الله


----------



## حسن سعد عبدالحكم (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (11 فبراير 2014)

كنت اتمنى وجود حسابات الصحى والحريق 
جزاكم الله خيرااااا على كل ما قدمتوه فى التكييف


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 فبراير 2014)

اين انت يا أخ ابو ميدو..نحن في الانتظار


----------



## سما ينبع 1 (6 أغسطس 2014)

اتمنى ان يكون في مجتمعنا اناسا مثلك في العلم و حب الخير للاخرين فقط لااستطيع الا ان ادعو لك من اعماق قلبي بالخير والصحة والعافية


----------



## drmady (7 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ابوبيدو ، فى انتظار اكمل موضوعك القيم


----------



## zakarya ahmad (10 فبراير 2017)

شكرااا لكم


----------

